# News - PC Games: Ich wähle keine Spielekiller: CSU-Fraktion antwortet auf PC-Games-Protestbrief



## System (6. September 2008)

*News - PC Games: Ich wähle keine Spielekiller: CSU-Fraktion antwortet auf PC-Games-Protestbrief*

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung gefragt: Hier kannst Du deinen Kommentar zum Artikel veröffentlichen und mit anderen Lesern darüber diskutieren.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: http://www.pcgames.de/aid,658959


----------



## Dr-Colossus (6. September 2008)

Während der Barockzeit warens die Romane die Verteufelt wurden...irgendwann das Radio...dann das Fernsehen...in den 80ern wars dann die Rockmusik dann die Gewalt im Fernsehen und nun Videospiele in denen es im Gewalt geht.

Bleibt nur zu hoffen das solche Personen nicht lange genug an der Macht bleiben um ihren blödsinn wahrzumachen.


----------



## fatal-illusion (6. September 2008)

Unglaublich...auch wenn mir in Österreich dieses Problem bzw. diese Diskussion (noch) nicht wirklich begegnet finde ich solche Aussagen/Forderungen etc..einfach nur haltlos und unbegründet.

Ich war immer der Meinung und bleib dabei, dass Menschen (in dem Fall Jugendliche) welche eine halbwegs vernünftige Erziehung genossen (und mMn hakts in DEM Punkt oft gewaltig..) und mit sich selbst mehr oder minder im "Reinen" sind KEINE Gefahr darstellen, ganz egal was sie am PC/Konsole spielen.

Jenes Geld, welches für solche "Wahlkampfthemen" vergeudet wird, sollte den Erziehenden zugebracht werden um wieder n wenig Luft und Zeit zu haben um dies (erziehen..) auch zu können.

Wenn Kinder kaum derartiges erfahren, ab dem 5. Lebensjahr allein vorm TV/Computer gelassen werden...DANN darf man sich später nicht wundern. Natürlich gibt es zig Gründe, welche zur Aggression führen können, aber ohne Fundament geschieht dies sicher noch schneller.

Und davon abgesehen frage ich mich was es bringen sollte "Killerspiele" vom Markt zu verbannen, wenn man gleichzeitig TÄGLICH (ab 14 Uhr teilweise...) Sex,Gewalt und was weiss ich noch im TV sehen kann.

Für meinen Teil baue ich evt. Ärger/Aggressionen mit solchen Spielen AB und schüre sie nicht damit.

Aber eh klar...um nach den wirklichen Gründen zu suchen bzw. DIESE zu bekämpfen muss halt irgend'n Sündenbock herhalten, welcher medial in aller Munde is. Schlimm nur, wenn ein belangloses Spiel von A-Z durch die Presse gejagt wird als zahllose schlagende/trinkende Erziehungsberechtigte, welchen 2-3 Zeilen gewidmet werden, wenn's mal wieder zum Eklat kommt.

so long...


----------



## mpmmpm (6. September 2008)

*AW:*



			
				Dr-Colossus am 06.09.2008 16:11 schrieb:
			
		

> Während der Barockzeit warens die Romane die Verteufelt wurden...irgendwann das Radio...dann das Fernsehen...in den 80ern wars dann die Rockmusik dann die Gewalt im Fernsehen und nun Videospiele in denen es im Gewalt geht.
> 
> Bleibt nur zu hoffen das solche Personen nicht lange genug an der Macht bleiben um ihren blödsinn wahrzumachen.



Dazu kann ich dir nur Recht geben.
Wenn ein Jugendlicher oder junger Mensch duchdreht,
 wird es immer auf diese Spiele bezogen.
Das aber diese Spiele keinerlei änderung an Personen hervorruft, wurde mehrfach bewiesen. Das einzigste wäre, dass das Auge und der Finger sehr gut dabei geschult wird.
Diese Abgeordneten sollten sich besser um , IHRE WAHLVERSPRECHEN , kümmern als um diese Angelegenheit !!! 
Wenn ich sowas höre, kann man mur ein machen :

KILLERSPIEL SPIELER --> LAUF SO SCHNELL WIE DU KANNST !!!!!!!


----------



## Death-Guard (6. September 2008)

*AW:*

Das Problem ist mehr oder weniger, daß diese 
Herrn Politiker nicht verstehen, daß solche 
Spiele SOWIESO nicht in die Hände von 
Kindern gelangen sollten.
Mein Sohn wird sicher keine "Killerspiele" 
spielen dürfen, solange ich nicht von seiner 
geistigen Reife dafür überzeugt bin.


----------



## SUPERMANLEIN (6. September 2008)

*AW:*

Ich kann nicht verstehen, warum die so nen Theater bei Spielen wie GTA machen. Ich finde Filme wie Saw um einiges schlimmer.


----------



## Lion2k7 (6. September 2008)

*AW:*

Alles noobs in Bayern ^^


----------



## XIII13 (6. September 2008)

*AW:*



			
				Death-Guard am 06.09.2008 16:34 schrieb:
			
		

> Das Problem ist mehr oder weniger, daß diese
> Herrn Politiker nicht verstehen, daß solche
> Spiele SOWIESO nicht in die Hände von
> Kindern gelangen sollten.
> ...


Nun in dem Fall urteilen Eltern ja auch immer vollkommen objektiv


----------



## mpmmpm (6. September 2008)

*AW:*



			
				SUPERMANLEIN am 06.09.2008 16:45 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich kann nicht verstehen, warum die so nen Theater bei Spielen wie GTA machen. Ich finde Filme wie Saw um einiges schlimmer.



Genau.
Spiele sid nur ein virtuelle Welt. und das weis schon ein Kind mit ca. 8 jahren.
aber anscheind die Politiker nicht.   

Mache Filme sollten die besser darauf schauen, dass diese nit mit extremer Gewalt und Blut sind. 
Denn manche Filmehersteller übertreiben dieses mehr, als die PC oder Consolen-Spiele.


----------



## labecula (6. September 2008)

*AW:*

Nunja, das Wort "Politiker" suggeriert ja auch etwas, was im Endergebnis nicht das hält was es verspricht...


----------



## michaelmct (6. September 2008)

*AW:*

Vermutlich denkt man in Bayern auch, dass 8jährige mit selbst erwirtschafteten Geld einen PC im Wert von 800€ kaufen. Außerdem Spiele über einen 16000 DSL Anschluss auf eigenen Namen ziehen....ja nee is klar. Von AUFSICHTSPFLICHT durch Eltern schonmal irgendetwas gehört liebe CSU? Ich lese immer bloss "Schützen, Schützen, Schützen" Das ist aber primär Aufgabe der Eltern (!), nur erwähnt das die CSU nie...
Das es viele Eltern nicht die Bohne interessiert, was Sohnemann mit der Konsole oder dem Rechner im Zimmer anstellt ist das Problem NICHT das Spiel selber. Bei der CSUschen Logik würde auch das reine Vorhandensein oder gar Benutzen einer Schusswaffe zum Zielen auf Scheiben die Vorstufe zum Amoklauf sein...verbietet sie dann auch Schützenvereine? Huldigen gar Traditionsvereine dem Krieg indem sie Uniformen zur Schau stellt?  Schwierig, Schwierig aber vielleicht sollte der Herr Schmid mal über seine eigene Polemik nachdenken...


----------



## Rookieone (6. September 2008)

*AW: News - PC Games: Ich wähle keine Spielekiller: CSU-Fraktion antwortet auf PC-Games-Protestbrief*

Die Antwort der CSU zeigt, dass sie immer noch nicht verstanden haben, wovon sie da eigentlich reden.


----------



## BigRed1 (6. September 2008)

*AW: News - PC Games: Ich wähle keine Spielekiller: CSU-Fraktion antwortet auf PC-Games-Protestbrief*

Was ich nicht verstehe ist die Aussage des Herrn G. Schmid:

_Die Bayerische Staatsregierung als „Spiele-Killer“ zu diffamieren, sei „völlig abwegig“_.???

Wieso dürfen sich Politiker anmaßen, Bundesbürger die Spiele konsumieren die Gewalt beinhalten (das ist bei Spielen wie GTA4, Crysis, CoD4 usw. unbestritten nun mal so) zu diffamieren???

Ich habe ein Recht darauf solche Spiele zu spielen! 

Nach dem Grundgesetz Artikel 2 Absatz 1 heißt es:
_"Jeder hat das Recht auf freie Entfaltung seiner Persönlichkeit, soweit er nicht die Rechte anderer verletzt und nicht gegen die verfassungsmäßige Ordnung oder das Sittengesetz verstößt."_

Wenn ich also in MEINEN eigenen vier Wänden an MEINEM Computer sitze und ein virtuelles Auto stehle, verletzte ich werder die Rechte, noch beschädige ich Güter anderer real existierender Menschen in diesem Land.
Weiterhin empfinde ich es als einen Angriff auf meinem nach Artikel 1 des Grundgesetzes (Menschenwürde) veräußertem Recht, wenn ich als "Killerspiel-Spieler" bezeichnet werde und mein privates Handeln mit Kinderpornagrafie oder Nazitionalsozialisten gleich zu stellen, ist absolut unverschämt!
Herr G. Schmid, wenn Sie als "Spiele-Killer" bezeichnet werden ist das meiner Ansicht nach nicht so beleidigend wie die Gleichstellung mit Kinderpornografie oder Nazis.

Zudem haben wir Bundesbürger nach Artikel 5 Grundgesetz (Meinungs-, Informations-, Pressefreiheit, Kunst und Wissenschaft) ebenso das Recht uns zu äußern!

Wieso dürfen Politiker im immer wiederkehrenden Rhytmus über Konsumenten von Computerspielen herziehen, diese aber nicht Gegenäußerungen tätigen?!

Eine Diffamierung wäre es, wenn man die CSU als Vorreiter einer Hexenjagd gegen Computerspiel-Spieler bezeichnen würde!


----------



## BitByter (6. September 2008)

*AW: News - PC Games: Ich wähle keine Spielekiller: CSU-Fraktion antwortet auf PC-Games-Protestbrief*



			
				Rookieone am 06.09.2008 17:18 schrieb:
			
		

> Die Antwort der CSU zeigt, dass sie immer noch nicht verstanden haben, wovon sie da eigentlich reden.


und worum diese ganze diskussion eigentlich geht. hier wird völlig aneinander vorbeigeredet... das ist das schlimmste an der ganzen sache (wie ich finde) diese ignoranz und die völlige unfähigkeit sich mit dem thema auseinanderzusetzen... sowas regt mich noch am meisten auf!


----------



## Aithir (6. September 2008)

*AW: News - PC Games: Ich wähle keine Spielekiller: CSU-Fraktion antwortet auf PC-Games-Protestbrief*

Das große Problem ist doch, daß die CSU-Politiker sich völlig bewußt einseitig und falsch informieren lassen und bewußt und ohne Gewisssensbisse Lügen verbreiten und mit Lügen argumentieren.

Die CSU-Politiker stehen bewußt oder absichtlich blind hinter diesen Falschdarstellungen und Lügen und sind für Fakten und logische Argumente so zugänglich wie ein religiöser Fanatiker.

Wobei die Herren sich ja so in ihrem Lügengespinnst  verfangen haben, daß sie ohne Gesichtsverlust da nicht mehr rauskommen.

Es ist wirklich nicht zu verstehen, wie die CSU 
mit der Warheit und Fakten umgeht, solange ein Sündebock und Feind dabei herauskommt, scheint jeder Lüge und Manipulation gerechtfertigt zu sein.


----------



## eX2tremiousU (6. September 2008)

*AW: News - PC Games: Ich wähle keine Spielekiller: CSU-Fraktion antwortet auf PC-Games-Protestbrief*



			
				Rookieone am 06.09.2008 17:18 schrieb:
			
		

> Die Antwort der CSU zeigt, dass sie immer noch nicht verstanden haben, wovon sie da eigentlich reden.


Das Schreiben der PCG hat den Trend sogar noch begünstigt. Wobei im Kern die im Antwortschreiben getroffenen Äußerungen in meinen Augen zumindest nachvollziehbar sind:


> "Solche brutalen, gewaltverherrlichenden Spiele führen zur Verrohung unserer Gesellschaft."


Imho ist das der primäre Streitpunkt. Diverse Studien zum Thema haben unterschiedliche Erkenntnisse ans Licht gebracht. Da tatsächliche Langzeitstudien fehlen, kann man diesen Sachverhalt nicht eindeutig klären.


> Es ist richtig, dass der Freistaat Bayern entschieden dagegen vorgehen will. (...)


Primär ist Medienkompetenz ja Sache der Erziehung. Da stimme ich den Leuten aus dem Forum zu. Nur wissen wir alle, dass Eltern nicht immer Interesse an den Kindern oder der Erziehung haben. Das ist ein hochkomplexer Themenbereich, der eher von Psychologen und Sozialpädagogen bearbeitet werden sollte. Richtig ist jedoch, dass das Land automatisch die Verantwortung übernimmt, wenn das Volk nicht in der Lage ist, die Gefahren abzuschätzen. Drogen sind immerhin auch verboten, obwohl man meinen müsste, dass Eltern den Kindern einbläuen, dass Koks und Co böse sind. Wobei ich Drogen und Spiele nicht auf eine Stufe stellen will, sondern nur einen Vergleich bringen möchte. 


> "Menschenverachtende Killerspiele, bei denen Menschen bei lebendigem Leibe verbrannt werden oder aus purer Mordslust gemeuchelt werden sollen, gehören nicht auf Computer und Spielekonsolen.


Da fallen mir direkt Postal 2 und Shellshock'Nam ein. In Postal kann man NPCs anzünden und  diese anschließend mit dem Urin der Spielfigur trocken pinkeln. Bei 'Nam tötet man (virtuell) Zivilisten, Huren und übt Kriegsverbrechen aus. Bei Hitman meuchelt man mit Giftspritzen, Sprengsätzen, Klaviersaiten und vielen Waffen Zivilisten und Gegner aus dem Weg. Im ersten Teil galt eine Mission noch gescheitert, wenn zu viele Zivilisten starben. In den letzten Teilen gab es dafür nur noch einen kleinen Geldmalus. 

_Wäre interessant zu hören, was PCG zu diesen Spielen sagt? Sind die „harmlos“ und eignen sich zur „normalen“ Unterhaltung, oder kann man unter Umständen den starren Standpunkt der Politiker bezüglich dieser „Unterhaltungsware“ verstehen?_ 

Der gesunde Geist ist kaum auf solche Titel angewiesen, ergo dürfte auch ein Verbot kaum schmerzen, wenn denn definiert wäre, was denn nun ein Killerspiel zum Killerspiel macht. Da diese Definition fehlt, wurde das Verbot ja auch damals nicht durchgesetzt. Juristen bemängelten die schwammige und nicht eindeutige Formulierung.



> Es ist mir völlig unverständlich, wie man solche Spiele verteidigen kann.


Ich habe diese Spiele gespielt, und ich kann bei diesem Punkt nichts anbringen, was einer sinnigen Erklärung / Verteidigung gleichkäme. Nennt man den Faktor „Spaß“, nährt man gar noch die Kritiker. „Es machte mir Spaß, bei Hitman das Sicherheitspersonal der Oper mit schallgedämpften Schüssen in den Hinterkopf zu töten, und die Leichen anschließen im Keller zu verstecken“. Klingt komisch, spiegelt aber den tatsächlichen Sachverhalt wieder.


> Die Computerspiel-Hersteller seien in Bayern "sehr herzlich willkommen" - zumindest jene, die "unbedenkliche" Computerspiele herstellten.


Das betont man nicht zum ersten Mal. 





> PC Games bleibt bei bei der Forderung, den irreführenden, diskriminierenden, kriminalisierenden Begriff des "Killerspiels" aus der politischen Diskussion zu nehmen, weil er suggeriert, dass auf diese Weise Menschen zu Killern gemacht werden.


Mh, das höre ich zum ersten Mal Selbst Pfeiffer hat erklärt, dass Spiele UNTER BESTIMMTEN SOZIALEN Vorraussetzungen als Anleitungen für Handlungen DIENEN könnten. Für mich war der Begriff immer klar mit dem Inhalt der Titel zu assoziieren. Eben Spiele, wo man recht brachial und effektreich Figuren über den Haufen schießt. Bei Gears of War passt der Begriff z.B. perfekt, wie ich finde. 


> Des Weiteren ist es aus Sicht der Redaktion völlig inakzeptabel und skandalös, einzelne Computerspiele auf eine Stufe mit Kinderpornographie und Naziprogaganda zu stellen, wie dies mehrfach geschehen ist.


Da kann ich keinen Einwand finden. Das ist absolut indiskutabel und von polemischer Reinkultur.

Regards, eX!


----------



## wOJ (6. September 2008)

*AW: News - PC Games: Ich wähle keine Spielekiller: CSU-Fraktion antwortet auf PC-Games-Protestbrief*

Den bayrischen Politikern sitzen wohl die Lederhosen zu eng.


----------



## Calyptratus (6. September 2008)

*AW: News - PC Games: Ich wähle keine Spielekiller: CSU-Fraktion antwortet auf PC-Games-Protestbrief*

Herzlich willkommen sind also nur Spielehersteller die "unbedenkliche" Spiele herstellen. Unbedenklich im Sinne der CSU-Regierung? Warum nicht gleich einen Katalog für die Herstellung "unbedenklicher" Spiele, Filme, Bücher, Musik usw. veröffentlichen? Damit die Schaffenden auch genau wissen, was erlaubt ist und was nicht. Achja, dann auch gleich noch Internetzensur und Stasi einführen - und schon haben wir den perfekten Kontrollstaat. Als würde der Staat nicht schon genug in die Rechte der Bürger eingreifen. Gottseidank darf man solche Politiker noch abwählen!


----------



## Hard-2-Get (6. September 2008)

*AW: News - PC Games: Ich wähle keine Spielekiller: CSU-Fraktion antwortet auf PC-Games-Protestbrief*



			
				eX2tremiousU am 06.09.2008 17:42 schrieb:
			
		

> Da fallen mir direkt Postal 2 und Shellshock'Nam ein...



Vergiss nicht, dass diese beiden Spiele indiziert sind.   Und dass man bei den Hitman-Nachfolgern  - trotz der entfernten Möglichkeit des Scheiterns bei zu vielen getöteten Zivilisten - angehalten ist, keine umzulegen, zeigen die Belohnungen, die man dafür erhält: wie Du schon geschrieben hast, mehr Geld, oder bei den älteren Teilen, Bonuswaffen für besonders leises Vorgehen (welches ein Töten von Zivilisten nicht einschließt  ). Bleibt nur die Frage, was man mit diesen Bonuswaffen tun soll.   
Generell stimme Ich Dir zu.


----------



## Boesor (6. September 2008)

*AW: News - PC Games: Ich wähle keine Spielekiller: CSU-Fraktion antwortet auf PC-Games-Protestbrief*

"Dies ist der Brief, der die CSU in helle Aufregung versetzt: Darin fordern PC Games und weitere Redaktionen unter anderem, nicht länger unsachlich gegen "Killerspiele" zu schießen"

Lustige Bildunterschrift, aber ich fürchte, da war wohl eher der Wunsch Vater des Gedanken.


----------



## eX2tremiousU (6. September 2008)

*AW: News - PC Games: Ich wähle keine Spielekiller: CSU-Fraktion antwortet auf PC-Games-Protestbrief*



			
				Hard-2-Get am 06.09.2008 17:50 schrieb:
			
		

> eX2tremiousU am 06.09.2008 17:42 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Habe ich tatsächlich vergessen.   :-o Dann kann man zumindest diese Titel als positive Beispiele dafür anführen, dass der Jugendschutz halt doch funktioniert. Fragt sich nun, worauf der CSU-Sprecher seine Angaben bezieht. Welche normal erhältlichen Titel mit einer Freigabe unter 18 erfüllen aktuell einen solchen spielerischen Tatbestand? Auch Hitman 2 - 4 sind ab 18, was ja eine eindeutige Empfehlung ist. Würden Eltern und Verkäufer darauf achten, wäre diese Diskussion generell hinfällig. Deshalb wohl auch die größeren USK-Logos...

Hitman ist generell so eine Sache für sich. Ich mag das Konzept. Spiele aber primär auf professionelle Art, wie damals bei Teil 1. Bei vielen Missionen nehme ich nicht einmal Waffen mit, sondern erledige die Gegner nur mit der Klaviersaite oder den Spritzen bzw. einer Sprengladung (bei Teil 4). 

Eigentlich bleibt am Ende eine Frage: Was definiert ein Killerspiel? Was macht Hitman anders als Call of Duty? Verglichen mit CoD ist der Bodycount bei Hitman ja verschwindend gering. Von den nackten Zahlen her wäre ja CoD4 schlimmer. Hier muss die CSU mal nachhaltig und nachvollziehbar ansetzen. Wie gesagt: Ich will keine Verbote, aber wenn es im extrem unwahrscheinlichen Fall Verbote gibt, will ich zumindest eine plausible Erklärung nach festem Regelwerk. In Deutschland ist sogar der Stuhlgang von Hunden auf Wiesen gesetzlich geregelt, dies aber nicht.

Regards, eX!


----------



## Toyfel (6. September 2008)

*AW:*



> "Menschenverachtende Killerspiele, bei denen Menschen bei lebendigem Leibe verbrannt werden oder aus purer Mordslust gemeuchelt werden sollen, gehören nicht auf Computer und Spielekonsolen. Es ist mir völlig unverständlich, wie man solche Spiele verteidigen kann".



Unsere Herren Politiker scheinen einen leicht vernebelten Blick für das virtuelle leben zu haben. In keinem Computerspiel tötet man Menschen. Das sind alles computeranimierte Figuren, bestehend aus Pixeln/Polygonen. Es sterben exakt 0 Menschen wenn ich zum Beispiel in Counterstrike auf eine Figur schieße. Wer allerdings diesen Unterschied nicht bemerkt, dem sollte man helfen. Allen anderen, happy fragging


----------



## casaleone (6. September 2008)

*AW:*

Muß den hier jeden Tag 2 Meldungen über dieses Thema kommen ? In 2 Wochen interressiert die ganze Geschichte eh kein mehr. Ich werd mal abwarten und in der zwischenzeit bisl SOF3 zocken.


----------



## LukeShotgun (6. September 2008)

*AW:*

zeigt doch erst wie fern den leuten das medium ist. ich habs selber noch nicht gespielt, aber die bisherigen berichte über gta lassen keinen zweifel daran, dass es sich um ein wertvoller beitrag zum medium computerspiel handelt. nicht nur von fachmagazinen, sondern auch von der allgemeinen presse. 

würde mich interessieren wie das von den typen erklärt wird, die es völlig abwegig betrachten, dass man sich gegen ein verbot von solchen killerspielen wehrt.


----------



## LowriderRoxx (6. September 2008)

*AW: News - PC Games: Ich wähle keine Spielekiller: CSU-Fraktion antwortet auf PC-Games-Protestbrief*



			
				eX2tremiousU am 06.09.2008 17:42 schrieb:
			
		

> Richtig ist jedoch, dass das Land automatisch die Verantwortung übernimmt, wenn das Volk nicht in der Lage ist, die Gefahren abzuschätzen.





			
				eX2tremiousU am 06.09.2008 18:01 schrieb:
			
		

> Was definiert ein Killerspiel?



Diese beiden Punkten eröffnen eine weitere, grundlegendere Frage: wer vermag für mich zu entscheiden, was gut und was schlecht für mich ist? Wer entscheidet, wann ich nicht in der Lage dazu bin, eine Gefahr selbst einzuschätzen? Wer definiert für mich die Kriterien zur Beurteilung, was in die Kategorie der so reisserisch als Killerspiele bezeichneten Gruppe fällt? 

Für mich persönlich ist die Antwort sehr einfach: niemand. 

Jugendschutz, ja. Aber Zensur, und was anderes wäre ein Verbot nicht, darf meiner Ansicht nach nicht sein. Nicht bei Spielen, Filmen, Büchern oder irgendeiner anderen Form der Meinungsäußerung. 

Und da man natürlich über solch Thematiken verschiedener Ansichten sein kann, betrachten wir doch mal den Standpunkt der Praktikabilität. Ein Verbot solcher Art ist nicht durchsetzbar. Schon die Franzosen haben im 16. Jahrhundert gemerkt, dass das Verbieten von Büchern nur dazu führt, dass direkt ausserhalb der Grenzen Druckereien nur so aus dem Boden geschossen sind, von wo aus die verbotene Literatur ins Land gebracht wurde. 
Zu Zeiten des Internets Software verbieten zu wollen, während sie woanders frei erwerbbar ist, auf solche Ideen kommen nur technophobe und engstirnige Menschen.


----------



## Valker (6. September 2008)

*AW: News - PC Games: Ich wähle keine Spielekiller: CSU-Fraktion antwortet auf PC-Games-Protestbrief*

es ist lächerlich......also ehrlich kaum können sie nicht mehr auf homosexuellen herumhacken, gehts auf die Gamer los. Und mit der dewise: nicht damit befassen man könnte doch selbst zu einem von denen verkommen, wird brav weitergemacht.
Krieg, terror, zerstörung...ja wir sind schuld.....oh und wofür sind dann diese ignoranten politiker zuständig ?!


----------



## Rhazzazor (6. September 2008)

*AW: News - PC Games: Ich wähle keine Spielekiller: CSU-Fraktion antwortet auf PC-Games-Protestbrief*

@ toyfel ja abe sie werden als menschen dargestlellt was zu einer abstumfung führen soll.
Was aber nur der fall bel euten ist die nicht zwischen realität und Spiel unterscheiden können.

Generell bin ich gegen ein Verbot ... 
Es sei denn es verherrlicht tatsächlch z.b die greueltaten der Nazis.
Die gesetze müssen einfach besser kontrolliert werden.

Natürlich ist das dem Staat zu teuer also wirds gleich verboten....


----------



## PC-FREAK345 (6. September 2008)

*AW: News - PC Games: Ich wähle keine Spielekiller: CSU-Fraktion antwortet auf PC-Games-Protestbrief*

Is mir Egal ich bestelle aus Österreich solln machen was sie wollen eines Tages werden sie uns das schnaufen verbieten weil das die Umwelt schädigt! Die wichtigen Probleme kann unsere Politik nicht bewältigen,dann fallen sie halt über so unwichtige dinge her,um uns wirklich jede freude am Leben zu nehemen!


----------



## Diddy-89 (6. September 2008)

*AW: News - PC Games: Ich wähle keine Spielekiller: CSU-Fraktion antwortet auf PC-Games-Protestbrief*

Ich glaube das diese Thematik für die CSU ganz gehörig nach hinten los gehen kann, da gerade die Jungen, noch unentschlossenen Wähler, durch diese Diskussionen vor den Kopf gestoßen werden. 

Außerdem würde ich es besser finden, wenn sich auch mal die Jungen Politiker (dürfen auch von anderen Parteien sein) zu dieser Thematik zu Wort melden, denn die meisten der bis 30 Jährigen wird schon die ein oder andere Erfahrung mit Computerspielen gemacht haben, nicht so wie die derzeitigen CSU Politiker, die aufgrund ihres hohen Alters keinen Überblick mehr über die derzeitige Entwicklung im Computerbereich haben.


----------



## moetown83 (6. September 2008)

*AW: News - PC Games: Ich wähle keine Spielekiller: CSU-Fraktion antwortet auf PC-Games-Protestbrief*

Mich langweilt dieses immer wieder aufkommende Thema.....da wird nur versucht,die Massen,denen Spiele sowieso suspekt sind für die Partei zu mobilisieren.

Ich selber zocke auch gerne Sachen wie Doom 3 etc. Soldier of Fortune und dergleichen sind zwar nicht meins,aber ein Verbot würde einer Zensur gleichkommen.Wenn ich Kinder hätte würde ich auch nicht wollen dass die unter 16 oder 18 Jahren solche Spiele spielen.

Da wird wieder einmal versucht von den wahren Ursachen für Amokläufe etc. abzulenken.Im Prinzip ist das die gleiche schwachsinnige Diskussion wie in Amerika,nur das es dort statt um Gewalt um sexuelle Dinge geht (siehe z.B. GTA).


----------



## AMDSpider (6. September 2008)

*AW: News - PC Games: Ich wähle keine Spielekiller: CSU-Fraktion antwortet auf PC-Games-Protestbrief*

So lautet Schmid's Zitat:
"Menschenverachtende Killerspiele, bei denen Menschen bei lebendigem Leibe verbrannt werden oder aus purer Mordslust gemeuchelt werden sollen, gehören nicht auf Computer......."


Dieses Zitat wird von der CSU extra so theatralisch und völlig übertrieben artikuliert, damit die ganze Angelegenheit für DAUs und Generation 50+ Leute in etwa folgendermassen rüberkommt:

"Computerspiele dienen alle nur dem Zweck, Menschen möglichst grausam zu schlachten, das ist der alleinige Inhalt JEDES Computerspieles.
Und diese Spiele, in denen Menschen allergrausamst geschlachtet und verbrannt und gefoltert werden, werden von uns verboten."

Genau so, wort-wörtlich, lesen das DAUs und Rentner aus der CSU Wahlpropaganda heraus und sind froh, dass gegen Computerspiele endlich mal was unternommen wird.


In Wahrheit passiert jedoch folgendes:

Jeder lässige 0815 Egoshooter und jedes coole Actiongame, wo auch nur ein bisschen comicartige Gewalt vorkommt wie etwa in Half Life 2 oder GTA4, wird von der CSU verboten werden unter dem Vorwand immer neuerer und lächerlicherer Gesetzesnovellen, die jährlich aktualisiert werden, um wirklich JEDES nur denkbare Game zu verbannen. 

Zuerst dachte ich immer hey, alle deutschen Versionen sind Mist, haben grünes Blut und Roboter und geschnittene Rendersequenzen und sind generell wertlos, jede deutsche Version von irgendeinem Film oder Spiel ist genau richtig für den Müllkübel.
Aber jetzt geht es sogar noch einen Schritt weiter, jetzt wird es bald überhaupt keine deutschen Versionen von Irgendwas mehr geben.

Wir sollten der CSU dafür dankbar sein! 
Bald werden wir alle herrliche US-Uncutversionen spielen und brauchen uns nicht mehr mit deutschen Versionen herumärgern, weil es die klassische wertlose >>dt. Version<< von Games einfach nicht mehr geben wird.
Genial! US Import rulez!


----------



## FXK (6. September 2008)

*AW: News - PC Games: Ich wähle keine Spielekiller: CSU-Fraktion antwortet auf PC-Games-Protestbrief*

?
In welchem Spiel werden Personen aus spaß ermodert und verbrannt?
Mit fällt da kein Titel ein.Außer Saints Row 2.
Aber das ist ja eh nen Thema für sich


----------



## moskitoo (6. September 2008)

*AW: News - PC Games: Ich wähle keine Spielekiller: CSU-Fraktion antwortet auf PC-Games-Protestbrief*



			
				eX2tremiousU am 06.09.2008 17:42 schrieb:
			
		

> Bei Hitman meuchelt man mit Giftspritzen, Sprengsätzen, Klaviersaiten und vielen Waffen Zivilisten und Gegner aus dem Weg. Im ersten Teil galt eine Mission noch gescheitert, wenn zu viele Zivilisten starben. In den letzten Teilen gab es dafür nur noch einen kleinen Geldmalus. !



Das stimmt so nicht ganz. Die Bewertung am ende einer Mission wurde schlechter und der Bekanntheitsgrad stieg auch an. Das heißt die nachfolgenden Missionen waren schwerer. Außerdem wurde die Mission auch schwerer da die Leichen gefunden werden konnten.
Der leichtere Weg war also so wenig Gewalt wie möglich aufzuwenden. Und dafür wurde der Spieler auch noch belohnt.  
Also meiner Meinung nach genau das Gegenteil von Belohnen für möglichst grausames Töten.
Außerdem war das töten an sich nicht sehr grausam dargestellt. Also nichts mit zerplatzen o. Ä.

Für mich also kein Killerspiel das verboten gehört. Ab 18 sicherlich, Index halte ich schon für übertrieben.


Und wenn Eltern sich nicht um ihre Kinder kümmern, sind sogenannte Killerspiele sicherlich das kleinste Problem der armen Kinder.


----------



## Shadow_Man (6. September 2008)

*AW: News - PC Games: Ich wähle keine Spielekiller: CSU-Fraktion antwortet auf PC-Games-Protestbrief*



> Die Bayerische Staatsregierung als "Spiele-Killer" zu diffamieren, sei "völlig abwegig".




Alles klar, aber wir dürfen seit Jahren beschimpft und diskriminiert werden? Wenn ich z.B. dieses eine Interview in der zeit(?) lese, wird's mir einfach schlecht. Dort wurde von diesem einen Herren gesagt, dass solche Computerspiele genauso verboten gehören, wie Kinderpornographie...Also bitte? Unser Hobby wird von denen also genauso auf eine Stufe gestellt wie Kinderpornographie? Und dann soll man sich nicht mal wehren dürfen?




> "Menschenverachtende Killerspiele, bei denen Menschen bei lebendigem Leibe verbrannt werden oder aus purer Mordslust gemeuchelt werden sollen, gehören nicht auf Computer und Spielekonsolen. Es ist mir völlig unverständlich, wie man solche Spiele verteidigen kann".



Bei lebendigem Leibe    Wer neigt da wohl unter Realitätsverlust? Seit wenn *lebt* denn etwas, dass es nur virtuell gibt? Und Mordslust? Kann man nicht etwas erst umbringen, wenn es lebt? Na, was würden die Herren Politiker wohl dazu entgegnen?

Es wäre vielleicht mal an der Zeit, dass wir den Herren Politiker mal einen Kalender schicken und sie darauf hinweisen, in welcher Zeit wir eigentlich leben. Ja, da ist nichts mehr mit Keule in einer Höhle gegen eine Wand hauen. Nein, da leben wir mittlerweile nicht mehr, aber aus der Zeit stammen immer noch Eure Ansichten, werte Herren Politker!


----------



## Stuttgart30 (6. September 2008)

*AW:*

So, PC Games, ich kann nur gratulieren, Eure Aktion ist auf fruchtbaren Boden gefallen - wie ich es bereits erwartet hatte, aber leider muss ich für meinen Teil der Partei, die ihr hier angreift Recht geben (wohne allerdings wie gesagt nicht in Bayern). Ich spiele schon seit ca. 25 Jahren regelmässig und viel Games, also von Kindesbeinen an. Dass die Spiele immer realistischer werden ist eine geniale Sache, es lebe die Technik. Allerdings ist die Frage ob der harte Realismus in Blut, abgetrennten Gliedmassen etc. auch so schonungslos dargestellt werden sollte. Ich finde nein, da wie ihr selber wisst - viele Kindern und Minderjährige die Games in die Hände kriegen, das wird auch immer so sein.
Ich finde wie gesagt Eure Aktion unverantwortlich, da diese Partei nicht gegen alle Spiele ist sondern nur gegen jene die durch besondere Brutalität und Blutvergiessen auffallen.
Ich bin normalerweise gegen Zensur, den Standpunkt von Parteien verstehe ich aber, die gegen diese Games sind, da ich es auch bin. Ich bin masslos enttäuscht von dieser Aktion und werde wohl künftig eine ander Zeitschrift lesen. Viele Grüße an Euch und Eure Mitläufer an der Wahlkampffront - ich bin in dieser Hinsicht Pazifist!


----------



## moskitoo (6. September 2008)

*AW:*



			
				Stuttgart30 am 06.09.2008 19:35 schrieb:
			
		

> So, PC Games, ich kann nur gratulieren, Eure Aktion ist auf fruchtbaren Boden gefallen - wie ich es bereits erwartet hatte, aber leider muss ich für meinen Teil der Partei, die ihr hier angreift Recht geben (wohne allerdings wie gesagt nicht in Bayern). Ich spiele schon seit ca. 25 Jahren regelmässig und viel Games, also von Kindesbeinen an. Dass die Spiele immer realistischer werden ist eine geniale Sache, es lebe die Technik. Allerdings ist die Frage ob der harte Realismus in Blut, abgetrennten Gliedmassen etc. auch so schonungslos dargestellt werden sollte. Ich finde nein, da wie ihr selber wisst - viele Kindern und Minderjährige die Games in die Hände kriegen, das wird auch immer so sein.
> Ich finde wie gesagt Eure Aktion unverantwortlich, da diese Partei nicht gegen alle Spiele ist sondern nur gegen jene die durch besondere Brutalität und Blutvergiessen auffallen.
> Ich bin normalerweise gegen Zensur, den Standpunkt von Parteien verstehe ich aber, die gegen diese Games sind, da ich es auch bin. Ich bin masslos enttäuscht von dieser Aktion und werde wohl künftig eine ander Zeitschrift lesen. Viele Grüße an Euch und Eure Mitläufer an der Wahlkampffront - ich bin in dieser Hinsicht Pazifist!




Dann soll diese Partei den Begriff Killerspiele vergessen und eine anständige Definition bringen (inkl. Beispiele). Dann kann man darüber sachlich diskutieren. 
Zu diesen Zeitpunkt allerdings nicht.

Wird nicht immer gefordert, man solle das Spieleverbot in Relation zu den restlichen Wahlprogramm sehen.

Wenn man das mal umdreht, würde ich sagen, das trifft auch auf die PCGames zu.

Du musst diese Aktion nur in relation zu den restlichen Inhalten der PCGames sehen. Eine Kaufentscheidung wegen diesem unwichtigen Thema halte ich doch für übertrieben.

Selbst wenn du der Aktion nichts abgewinnen kannst, wird dadurch die Zeitschrift schlechter? Oder bist du jetzt ein "Protestleser"?  

Edit die zweite: Du sagst ja selbst dass Kinder diese Spiele trotz Altersbeschränkung trotzdem in die Finger bekommen. Wie soll das ein Verbot ändern können? Es ändert nur dass ich als Erwachsener Mensch nicht mehr legal an diese Spiele komme. Die Kids oder auch andere Erwachsene können es sich trotzdem noch aus dem Internet herunterladen, da ein Herstellungsverbot in Deutschland die aller wenigsten Publisher auch nur interessiert.

Für mich ist die einzige richtige Lösung, dass man den Eltern die Möglichkeit gibt sich in dieser Angelegenheit ein bischen zu bilden.
Wieso ein Spielcomputer zuhause? Eine Konsole tuts doch auch. Hier hab ich die Möglichkeit meinen Kinder über die Schulter zu schauen. Und die steht auch nicht im Kinderzimmer, sondern im Wohnzimmer.
Und bei Konsolen haben die Eltern auch noch die Möglichkeit einen Jugendschutz einzustellen. Einfacher gehts wirklich nicht mehr. 
Aber da es die Partei anscheinend ablehnt sich mit dem Thema wirklich zu beschäftigen, sehen, oder wollen sie es vielleicht nicht sehen.


----------



## deveraux (6. September 2008)

*AW:*

Lieber Stuttgart30,

ich bin selber nicht mehr der Jüngste und Ihre Aussage erschreckt mich, da Sie Zensur stimmen.
Das Problem wird von der falschen Seite her aus angepackt. Härtere Kontrollen und dickere Geldstrafen sind hier nötig, falls ein Händler einem Kind ein Spiel verkauft.
Die Spiele aus Deutschland zu verbannen hätte überhaupt keinen Effekt, da die Jugendlichen sie sich einfach illegal herunterladen würden. Was kommt dann als nächstes? Werden Internetverbindungen in andere Länder gekappt, Programme von ISPs gesperrt? Das ist eine sehr düstere Pfad den Sie hier gedanklich beschreiten. Denken Sie darüber nach.


----------



## KSC2-303 (6. September 2008)

*AW:*

Lächerlich! Die Eltern sind für die Ihre Kinder auch verantwortlich und andere Zocker wollen schließlich auch Ihren spaß mal haben und abschalten. Für manche ist das vielleicht unverständlich, aber ein Horrorfilm ohne Horror ist genauso schei** wie ein Porno ohne Sex! Die Leute bezahlen schließlich viel Geld für ein Spiel, dann können sie auch was für ihr Geld erwarten. Es gibt etliche Spiele auf dem Markt wo auch dem Otto-Normalverbraucher gefallen würden. Aber Geschmäcker sind bekanntlich verschieden. Dann müsste man bald auch Horrorfilme verbieten, Küchenmesser wegschließen weil kleine Kinder ja damit spielen könnten und Frauen dürfen in Zukunft keine Miniröcke mehr tragen weil Ex-Straftäter ja ruckfällig werden könnten - lächerlich sag ich da nur dazu! Unsere Politiker "arbeiten" einfach zuviel und wissen vor lauter LANGEWEILE nicht mehr wie sie ihre Zeit sinnvoll nutzen könnten! Oder habt ihr schon einmal ne Pizza ohne Beilage gegessen?! Und was verstehen die alle unter einem Killerspiel? Dann ist ja jeder ein potenzieller Mörder wo schon Super Mario oder Moorhuhn gespielt hat. Millionen Menschen spielen solche Spiele und wenn mal einer davon einen schei** macht, schaltet sich immer ein Politiker ein um sich dadurch in den Vordergrund zu stellen und ahnunglosen Leuten einen Bären aufzubinden. Es sollte vielleicht nur eine strengere Ausweisskontrolle geben oder man schließt solche Spiele weg wie Alkohol und derjenige wo sich dafür interessiert, kann ja sich mit einem Mitarbeiter in Verbindung setzen. Das ist immer noch einfacher als jetzt alles gleich zu verbannen!! Wenn ein Handel 10.000 -50.000 Euro dafür zahlen müsste dass er ein brutales Spiel für 50-70 Euro an einen Jugendlichen verkauft, würde er es sich vielleicht 3 mal überlegen. Die ganzen Leute an der Kasse achten doch auf sowas im Stress nicht wenn eine große Schlange ist, daher wie Alkohol in Schrank abschließen!!


----------



## CoDii84 (6. September 2008)

*AW:*

Auch Lieber Stuttgart30

Als erstes, welches Spiel in Deutschland hat heute noch wirklich Blut???
In welchen Spiel in Deutschland kann man Gliedmaßen abtrennen???
In Deutschland werden Spiel geschnitten.
In F.E.A.R. , Age of Conan und anderen Games wurde dies für Deutschland entfernt.
Als zweites, sollten eigentlich Eltern drauf achten was Kinder und Jugendliche spielen. Sollten sie es nicht tun, find ich das unverantwortlich. (Dann hilft auch nich das sehr große USK-Logo). Aber wenn Sie seit 25 Jahren spielen sollten Sie wissen das Spiele in Deutschland schon recht streng untersucht werden und gegebenfalls geschnitten werden (also Gewalt wird verharmlost sozusagen). Ich Spiel seit 12 Jahren und seit ich 18 bin natürlich auch Shooter, aber ich habe kein Spiel gesehen (was in Deutschland zugelassen war) wo man solch derbe Gewaltdarstellung hat, wie Sie es beschreiben.
Ich wohne auch nicht in Bayern aber unterstütze gern PC Games mit ihrer Aktion, den die CSU sieht ja allgemein viele Shooter als "Killerspiele", darunter Counter-Strike, Half-Life 2 (in Deutschland geschnitten), Bioshock (in Deutschland geschnitten), Crysis, Call of Duty (in Deutschland geschnitten), Gears of War (nicht in Deutschland erhältlich), und und und. Also die CSU geht gegen viele Spiele vor. Auch GTA 4 ist da im Visier. Klar steckt da auch Gewalt drin, doch hat die USK das erkannt. Ich finde die USK macht ihren Job gut und damit hat es sich. PC Games macht weiter mit eurer Kampange, ich unterstütze Euch wo ich kann


----------



## jan137 (6. September 2008)

*AW:*

Darf ich bitte selbst entscheiden, welche Spiele "unbedenklich" für mich sind, oder wollen die Herren (und Damen?) von der CSU mir irgendwann auch nochmal sagen, was ich anziehen soll und laufe dann nur noch mit einem Seppelhut rum und höre Volksmusik, weil andere Klamotten und Musik "bedenklich" für mich sind? Oder soll ich mich mit 36 Jahren so unerfahren fühlen, dass ich auch noch dankbar sein sollte?? Wie stellt sich die CSU das überhaupt vor? Wollen sie die Spiele weltweit verbieten? Ab und zu finde ich Globalisierung toll!


----------



## Stuttgart30 (6. September 2008)

*AW:*

LOL, dachte mir gleich, dass es ne kleine Hexenjagd hier gibt wenn man diese Aktion nicht unterstützt...


----------



## Gothard (6. September 2008)

*AW:*

Zitiert wird Schmid mit den Worten: "Solche brutalen, gewaltverherrlichenden Spiele führen zur Verrohung unserer Gesellschaft. ["Mangelnde Bildung & Armut lässt unsere Gesellschaft verrohen dies sind dinge um die sich Politiker kümmern sollten".] Es ist richtig, dass der Freistaat Bayern entschieden dagegen vorgehen will. (...) "Menschenverachtende Killerspiele, bei denen Menschen bei lebendigem Leibe verbrannt werden oder aus purer Mordslust gemeuchelt werden sollen, gehören nicht auf Computer und Spielekonsolen. [Wenn nicht hier wo dann?// Menschenverachtent ist es auch eine Mutter mit zwei Kindern für 2,90 Arbeiten zu lassen.] Es ist mir völlig unverständlich, wie man solche Spiele verteidigen kann".[Jeder verteifig das was er mag.]

Die Computerspiel-Hersteller seien in Bayern "sehr herzlich willkommen" - zumindest jene, die "unbedenkliche" Computerspiele herstellten.[Was sind den "unbedenkliche" Computerspiele?// "Man sollte Cartoons auch verbieten es könnte ja ein Kind auf die Idee kommen seinem Spielkameraden einen Amboss auf den Kopf fallen zu lassen!"]

Die Originalpressemitteilung können Sie hier nachlesen.

Anm. d. Red.: PC Games bleibt bei bei der Forderung, den irreführenden, diskriminierenden, kriminalisierenden Begriff des "Killerspiels" aus der politischen Diskussion zu nehmen, weil er suggeriert, dass auf diese Weise Menschen zu Killern gemacht werden. Des Weiteren ist es aus Sicht der Redaktion völlig inakzeptabel und skandalös, einzelne Computerspiele auf eine Stufe mit Kinderpornographie und Naziprogaganda zu stellen, wie dies mehrfach geschehen ist. Wir fordern weiterhin alle volljährigen Computer- und Konsolenspieler in Bayern auf, den Protestbrief zu unterschreiben und an ihren Abgeordneten bzw. Kandidaten zu senden. [Aye!]


Ich finde Politoker sollten sich mehr auf eine Steuerreform, die Bildung, Aussenpolitik, Wirtschaft, Sicherheit im Land und Gesetzbuch reforemen konzentrieren... (im Paragraphen Jungel sieht man ja nicht mehr durch)


----------



## jan137 (6. September 2008)

*AW:*

Ich finde "OliBa" (Oberlippenbärte) müssten verboten werden. Fügt ansonsten dem Besitzer ein "bedenkliches" Äußeres zu... Ganz davon abgesehen, wird dadurch die Umwelt visuell geschont.


----------



## Cornholio04 (6. September 2008)

*AW: News - PC Games: Ich wähle keine Spielekiller: CSU-Fraktion antwortet auf PC-Games-Protestbrief*



			
				System am 06.09.2008 16:10 schrieb:
			
		

> Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung gefragt: Hier können Sie Ihren Kommentar zum Artikel veröffentlichen und mit  anderen Lesern darüber diskutieren.



Man sollte diese Politiker-Scheißhaufen bei lebendigem Leibe verbrennen, aufschlitzen, ihnen die Eier abschneiden, den Kopf abreißen und in den Hals scheißen!

So ich zock etz a bissl GTA4 und geh dann Menschen erschießen...



Edit: Beim Durchlesen konnt ich das nich so stehen laßen. Ich hoffe der Sarkasmus ist angekommen - nicht die Bullen rufen oder so! Ich werd niemanden erschießen


----------



## XIII13 (6. September 2008)

*AW:*



			
				Stuttgart30 am 06.09.2008 19:35 schrieb:
			
		

> So, PC Games, ich kann nur gratulieren, Eure Aktion ist auf fruchtbaren Boden gefallen - wie ich es bereits erwartet hatte, aber leider muss ich für meinen Teil der Partei, die ihr hier angreift Recht geben (wohne allerdings wie gesagt nicht in Bayern). Ich spiele schon seit ca. 25 Jahren regelmässig und viel Games, also von Kindesbeinen an. Dass die Spiele immer realistischer werden ist eine geniale Sache, es lebe die Technik. Allerdings ist die Frage ob der harte Realismus in Blut, abgetrennten Gliedmassen etc. auch so schonungslos dargestellt werden sollte. Ich finde nein, da wie ihr selber wisst - viele Kindern und Minderjährige die Games in die Hände kriegen, das wird auch immer so sein.
> Ich finde wie gesagt Eure Aktion unverantwortlich, da diese Partei nicht gegen alle Spiele ist sondern nur gegen jene die durch besondere Brutalität und Blutvergiessen auffallen.
> Ich bin normalerweise gegen Zensur, den Standpunkt von Parteien verstehe ich aber, die gegen diese Games sind, da ich es auch bin. Ich bin masslos enttäuscht von dieser Aktion und werde wohl künftig eine ander Zeitschrift lesen. Viele Grüße an Euch und Eure Mitläufer an der Wahlkampffront - ich bin in dieser Hinsicht Pazifist!


Interressant, nenn mir mal ein Spiel in dem Blut wirklich in Strömen fließt (und fang jetzt nicht mit einzelnen Tropfen an), und noch besser, nenn mir ein Spiel in dem man Körperteile abtrennen kann. In Deutschland errlaubte Spiele, versteht sich.
Diese Partei konnte sich noch nicht einmal darauf einigen was Killerspiele sind, und Spiele bei denen man Tötet um zu Töten gibt es hier meines wissens nicht. Im Grunde hat sich diese Partei bis jetzt durch erstaunliches unwissen hervorgehoben.
Und in der Politik gibt es keine Pazifisten - es gibt nur die, die vor der Verantwortung weglaufen.


----------



## Fire00 (6. September 2008)

*AW:*

Also ich wäre ja auch dafür, dass man solche Gewaltspiele abschafft. Da zahlt man jährlich mehrere Hundert Euro nur um die neuesten Spiele in TOP Qualität genießen zu können. Ich sage NEIN, das muss nicht sein. Ich wäre ja auch eher dafür, dass jeder mal zum nächsten Waffenhändler geht und sich ne MG holt und ne Runde GTA V - Real Life "spielt". Fände das so besser, da hat man gratis die beste Grafik, nur die Story ist halt nicht immer die beste.

Naja ist wohl ein bischen Sarkasmus bei mir durchgebrochen ^^


----------



## silencer1 (6. September 2008)

*AW:*

Dieser Antwortbrief zeigt doch die Engstirnigkeit dieser Leute. Wenn sie schon in diesem Bereich so inkompetent sind, wie sieht es dann erst in anderen aus? 

Darum sage ich, währet den Anfängen und wählt diese weltfremde Partei nicht.


----------



## DiZZY (6. September 2008)

*AW:*



> "Solche brutalen, gewaltverherrlichenden Spiele führen zur Verrohung unserer Gesellschaft. Es ist richtig, dass der Freistaat Bayern entschieden dagegen vorgehen will. (...)"



Die Verrohung und Verdummung unserer Gesellschaft ist das alleinige Erbe der in hohem Maße gleichgültigen Eltern an ihre Kinder. Aber genau die sollen ja brav wählen kommen, also wird weitergeschwiegen. End of Story.


----------



## Mysticen (6. September 2008)

*AW:*

Ich versteh diese ganze Sache der Politiker eh nicht. wir haben hier in deutschland schon die schärfsten spiele gesetze doch vielen sind diese scheinbar nicht genug.

dabei müste man (politiker) doch nur mal die spiele beobachten und näher anschauen , ich kenne kein, in deutschland , zugelassenes spiel bei dem es Sinn und Zweck ist leute zu verstümmeln und zu verbrennen.

In diesen ganzen Dokus über Computerspiele hab ich bisher eigentlich nur Szenen as selbst erstellten Mods oder Spiele aus Amerika gesehen. 
Bei denen ist Viel mehr erlaubt und dargestellt als bei uns .

Also sollten sich manche Leute erst einmal gedanken über ihre aussagen machen bevor sie diese verbreiten .


----------



## DocX (6. September 2008)

*AW:*

Ich wollte eigentlich nichts zu dem Thema sagen, aber der von mir zitierte Post hat mich dann doch bewegt etwas darüber zu schreiben.



			
				Stuttgart30 schrieb:
			
		

> Dass die Spiele immer realistischer werden ist eine geniale Sache, es lebe die Technik. Allerdings ist die Frage ob der harte Realismus in Blut, abgetrennten Gliedmassen etc. auch so schonungslos dargestellt werden sollte. Ich finde nein, da wie ihr selber wisst - viele Kindern und Minderjährige die Games in die Hände kriegen, das wird auch immer so sein.


Wieso werden von Politikern aber nur Spiele erwähnt, die nicht einmal zu den brutalsten Spielen zählen. Da wäre z.B. die immer wieder gern erwähnte GTA Reihe.



			
				Stuttgart30 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich finde wie gesagt Eure Aktion unverantwortlich, da diese Partei nicht gegen alle Spiele ist sondern nur gegen jene die durch besondere Brutalität und
> Blutvergiessen auffallen.


Ich kann mich nicht daran erinnern, dass diese Partei je eine vernünftige Definition des Begriffs und der Folgen genannt hat, so dass man sachlich darüber diskutieren kann.


			
				Stuttgart30 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich bin normalerweise gegen Zensur, den Standpunkt von Parteien verstehe ich aber, die gegen diese Games sind, da ich es auch bin.


Das ist mal wieder die Doppelmoral. Auf der einen Seite gegen Zensur sein, aber diese st dann ok, wenn es für mich nicht in Frage kommt. Kann ich nicht verstehen, da ich im Allgemeinen gegen Zensur bin, egal ob mich das Thema betrifft oder nicht.



			
				Stuttgart30 am 06.09.2008 19:35 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich bin masslos enttäuscht von dieser Aktion und werde wohl künftig eine ander Zeitschrift lesen. Viele Grüße an Euch und Eure Mitläufer an der Wahlkampffront - ich bin in dieser Hinsicht Pazifist!


Mit dieser Aktion wird ein Standpunkt vertreten, damit diese inhaltslosen und reisserischen  Wahlkampfkampagnen mal etwas Gegenwind bekommen.
Was das Ganze mit dem Lesen der PC Games zu hat kann ich leider nicht verstehen.


----------



## Zapfenbaer (6. September 2008)

*AW:*



			
				XIII13 am 06.09.2008 20:22 schrieb:
			
		

> Interressant, nenn mir mal ein Spiel in dem Blut wirklich in Strömen fließt (und fang jetzt nicht mit einzelnen Tropfen an),



Dark Messiah (Zyklop).



> und noch besser, nenn mir ein Spiel in dem man Körperteile abtrennen kann.



Rune.


----------



## Jan3000 (6. September 2008)

*AW:*

Einfach nicht Wählen. Diese Politiker wollen den Schein erwecken als hätten sie die Bereitschaft etwas für die Gesellschaft tun zu wollen. Ausserdem wird hier Versucht die Angst, die das grausame Verbrechen an dem Renter in der Münchner U-Bahn ausgelöst hat,  auszuschlachten. Dabei kann man an den Tätern genau ablesen welche Gründe sinnlose Gewalt hat. Diese Probleme zulösen ist  den Herrn aber 1. zu kostspielig 2. nicht auffällig genug, es geht hier um subjektive Sicherheit, das heisst, es soll möglichst viel für Auge getan werden. Mann/Frau soll dann die gewonnene Sicherheit in den Regalen bestaunen können.
in diesem Sinne, mfg Jan3000

p.s. Hier wird nur von Pc. Spielen geredet, aber die Argumente die die Politiker hier bringen lassen sich größtenteils auch auf Filme übertragen. Würde gern mal erfahren wie diese Politiker erklären wieso ein Film in denen die Hauptfiguren gewalt zur Lösung eines Problem verweden erlaubt bleiben soll. Die Aktion der CSU stinkt vor Feigheit.


----------



## lenymo (6. September 2008)

*AW: News - PC Games: Ich wähle keine Spielekiller: CSU-Fraktion antwortet auf PC-Games-Protestbrief*



> Die Computerspiel-Hersteller seien in Bayern "sehr herzlich willkommen" - zumindest jene, die "unbedenkliche" Computerspiele herstellten.


Herrlich es lebe die künstlerische Freiheit unter diesen Bedingungen siedelt man doch doch gern sein Entwicklerstudio im Bayern an. Spiele machen nach CSU-Norm... wunderbar.


----------



## Zubunapy (6. September 2008)

*AW:*



			
				Dr-Colossus am 06.09.2008 16:11 schrieb:
			
		

> Während der Barockzeit warens die Romane die Verteufelt wurden...irgendwann das Radio...dann das Fernsehen...in den 80ern wars dann die Rockmusik dann die Gewalt im Fernsehen und nun Videospiele in denen es im Gewalt geht.


Es gab sogar mal Zeiten, da die Musik generell als destrukiv galt. Musik würde die Jugend von der christlichen Lehre wegführen. So hieß es.


----------



## terminatorbeast (6. September 2008)

*AW:*

nieder mit CSU! klar, sie sind nicht die NPD, aber mal ehrlich, sie haben eher selber nazi-zuege. zwar schwache, aber nichtsdestotrotz.

CSU erinnert ausserdem an die republikaner aus Texas. NIEDER MIT DER CSU!


----------



## Hard-2-Get (6. September 2008)

*AW:*



			
				Zapfenbaer am 06.09.2008 21:33 schrieb:
			
		

> XIII13 am 06.09.2008 20:22 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Die Blutföntäne bei den Zyklopen wurden in der dt. Version rausgeschnitten, Rune ist hierzulande indiziert.  



			
				Zubunapy am 06.09.2008 22:51 schrieb:
			
		

> Es gab sogar mal Zeiten, da die Musik generell als destrukiv galt. Musik würde die Jugend von der christlichen Lehre wegführen. So hieß es.


Und wie damals "Die Leiden des jungen Werthers" verteufelt wurden, weil das junge Männer zum Selbstmord trieb. Das hatte noch Stil.


----------



## RaPe (6. September 2008)

*AW:*

Die ganze Diskussion über "Killerspiele" hier in Deutschland ist doch sowas an der Realität vorbei. Hier wollen sich doch nur gewisse Politiker und sogenante Experten wie Herr Pfeifer profilieren. Videospiele sind nicht schlimmer oder besser, was die Behandlung von Gewalt betrifft, als Bücher, Filme und Musik. 
Der Jugendschutz ist im Bereich PC-und Videospiele doch jetzt schon viel zu rigoros. In anderen demokratischen Ländern gibts zwar auch Alterskennzeichnungen. Diese sind aber nur Empfehlungen für den Käufer und nicht bindend. Komisch, dass Deutschland da aus der Reihe tanzen muß und lieber auf  Verbote setzen muß, wie sie sonst nur in undemokratischen Staaten wie China u.s.w. gängig sind.


----------



## trippleyyy (6. September 2008)

*AW:*

schließt euch mal mit anderen mags zusammen.


----------



## Boesor (7. September 2008)

*AW:*



			
				RaPe am 06.09.2008 23:37 schrieb:
			
		

> . Komisch, dass Deutschland da aus der Reihe tanzen muß und lieber auf  Verbote setzen muß, wie sie sonst nur in undemokratischen Staaten wie China u.s.w. gängig sind.



Na klar, nur Diktaturen kennen Verbote.
Mal ehrlich, Verbote und Regeln sind in jedem Staat normal und eine unverbindliche  Altersempfehlung für Medien kann kaum der Weisheit letzter Schluss sein.
Verbreitungsverbote hingehen natürlich auch nicht.


----------



## stefan8472 (7. September 2008)

*AW:*

Selbst die Altersfreigaben wie sie in Deutschland praktiziert werden sind pure Zensur. Das liegt aber an den schon jetzt existierten "Verbots"mechanismen dahinter. Die Indizierung sollte theoretisch mal den Verkauf von Medien an Jugendliche verhindern, aber Erwachsenen nicht so stark beeinflussen. Faktisch ist das heute ein Verkaufsverbot.
Um der Indizierung aus dem Weg zu gehen werden dann entschärfte Versionen veröffentlicht. Dass Spiele ab 18 immer noch geschnitten sind, ist heutzutage inzwischen fast Standard. Bei Filmen ist es auch nicht viel anders. Und das darf einfach nicht sein.

Von dem unsäglichen §131 mal ganz zu schweigen. Ja auch das ist kein Besitzverbot und im Ausland kann man sich die Sachen kaufen, aber wenn man in Deutschland erst von Zensur spricht und erst dagegen ist, wenn es sich wirklich um ein gesetzliches Verkaufsverbot handelt, ist das höchstgradig armselig und zeigt nur dass man hier keinen Wert auf persönliche Freiheit und Schutz vor dem Staat legt.

An vernünftigen Freigaben ist ja nichts auszusetzen. Das würde aber bedeuten dass alle Spiele maximal ein "18+" hätten und dann in ihrer Originalfassung offen verkauft werden können. Man müsste das halt mal kontrollieren. Andere Länder schaffen es auch Ausweischecks zu einem relativ hohen Prozentsatz durchzusetzen.


----------



## Anthile (7. September 2008)

*AW:*



			
				Boesor am 07.09.2008 00:13 schrieb:
			
		

> RaPe am 06.09.2008 23:37 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ich halte nicht viel von allgemeinen Verboten. Sowas mystifiziert nur. Aber vermutlich hast du trotzdem recht, dass es ganz ohne Einschränkungen nicht funktioniert.


----------



## FetterKasten (7. September 2008)

*AW:*

Ein Verbot macht einfach keinen Sinn.

Die Gesetze die jetzt schon existieren sind mehr als aureichend.
Aber wenn sie eh nicht eingehalten und kontrolliert werden, dann bringt das beste Gesetz nichts.
Wenn sie solche Spiele verbieten ist das eh sinnlos, dann werden die Spiele eben alle illegal runtergeladen und so ist der Schaden noch viel größer durch das Verbot.

Es ist wie bei vielen Gesetzen in Deutschland:
Gesetze werden verschärft, was sozu´sagen die Kontrollen ersetzen soll, aber das macht natürlich keinen Sinn, da die neuen Gesetze auch nicht besser kontrolliert werden.

*Lieber besser kontrollieren, als alles verbieten!*


----------



## APinkerton (7. September 2008)

*AW:*

Seien wir ehrlich, die Welt is ein grauenhafter Ort. Wer heutzutage nachts ausgeht sollte immer darauf gefasst sein, dass ihn irgendjemand abstechen will. Die Menschen sind fast von Natur aus brutal und gewalttätig. 

Der einzige Weg ist, wenn wir alle sterben.

 Spaß
AP


----------



## Schoppy (7. September 2008)

*AW:*

schon jetzut haben wir die schärfesten gesetze und wiel in nerhalb von 5 jahren ein amoklauf von nem gestörten der zufällig weil er auf waffen stand cs gezoggt hat solls jetzt verboten werden? dei solln sich auch mal um andewre dinge kümmern


----------



## RogerMurdock (7. September 2008)

*AW:*

Das Thema ist wirklich nicht einfach,
wie soll man vernünftig für Spiele argumentieren, die "brutal" oder auch "blutig" sind.
Wenn man anfängt zu diskutieren, kommen einen die eigenen Worte schon sehr banal vor. Aber das auch nur, weil wir wissen, dass Gewalt nicht OK ist!

Aber eigentlich ist das Thema "Blut und Körperteile und so" ja auch ein ganz anderes.
Gerade eben hab ich mir noch BadBoys 2 angesehen.
Super Film! Aber auch sehr brutal. Dennoch gehört diese dazu um eine gewisse Atmosphäre aufzubauen. Den Betrachter in den Bann zu ziehen und zu zeigen: "Die Lage ist ernst!"

Und ich möchte auch von meinen PC-Spielen in den Bann gezogen werden! Und das geht ganz sicher nicht, wenn sie bei nahezu "realistischer" Grafik von der Darstellung her nur einer Bühnenaufführung der 3ten Klasse Konkurrenz machen könnten.

Aber die CSU hat ja eher ein Problem damit, dass Menschen CS oder GTA zocken, es "Pling!" macht, sie von ihrem Schreibtisch aufstehen und Leute abknallen! So muss sich das wohl in ihren Köpfen abspielen.


----------



## Worrel (7. September 2008)

*AW:*



			
				Dr-Colossus am 06.09.2008 16:11 schrieb:
			
		

> Während der Barockzeit warens die Romane die Verteufelt wurden...irgendwann das Radio...dann das Fernsehen...in den 80ern wars dann die Rockmusik dann die Gewalt im Fernsehen und nun Videospiele in denen es im Gewalt geht.


In den 80ern waren es eher Videofilme, Rockmusik dürfte eher in den 70ern gewesen sein; nicht zu vergessen der Rock'nRoll in den 50ern und irgendwo auch noch das Kino ...



> "Menschenverachtende Killerspiele, bei denen Menschen bei lebendigem Leibe verbrannt werden oder aus purer Mordslust gemeuchelt werden sollen, gehören nicht auf Computer und Spielekonsolen. Es ist mir völlig unverständlich, wie man solche Spiele verteidigen kann".


Abgesehen davon, daß gelbe und rote Pixel auf dem Bildschirm doch etwas anderes sind als "einen Menschen bei lebendigem Leib zu verbrennen" - es ist höchstens ein Bild, daß zeigt, wie es aussehen würde, wenn ein Mensch verbrennt:

Nehmen wir den guten Mann doch spaßeshalber mal ernst:
"Menschenverachtende Killerspiele [...] gehören nicht auf Computer und Spielekonsolen."
Das ist *seine* Meinung.

"Es ist mir völlig unverständlich, wie man solche Spiele verteidigen kann"
Das ist seine Erkenntnis, daß er die Spieler solcher Spiele*nicht versteht.*

Jetzt müßte er nur noch den folgerichtigen Schluß aus dieser Tatsache ziehen:
"Wenn man keine Ahnung hat, einfach mal die Fresse halten."


----------



## Shadow_Man (7. September 2008)

*AW:*

Also wenn man mal so beachtet was unsere Politiker von sich geben, kann man nur mit dem Kopf schütteln. Wie Hier: 





> "Spätestens seit den Olympischen Spielen in Peking wisse man, was möglich sei: *„Was die Chinesen können, sollten wir auch können. Da bin ich gern obrigkeitsstaatlich.*“



Das sagte CSU-Politiker Uhl. Wie kann man bitte sowas was die Chinesen machen für gut halten? Solch knallharte Zensur und menschenunwürdiges Verhalten. Solche Aussagen sind für mich einfach unglaublich


----------



## stefan8472 (7. September 2008)

*AW:*



			
				RogerMurdock am 07.09.2008 01:21 schrieb:
			
		

> Das Thema ist wirklich nicht einfach,
> wie soll man vernünftig für Spiele argumentieren, die "brutal" oder auch "blutig" sind.


Mit Sachargumenten erreicht man die Leute sowieso nicht. Ich fände es sehr gut wenn sich die Diskussion mal wirklich auf den politischen Aspekt der Zensur verlagern würde, wie es in anderen Ländern zum Beispiel der Fall ist.

Den Staat geht es nichts an was Leute in ihrer Freizeit konsumieren, solange sie dabei anderen nichts schaden. Und Gesetze dürfen nicht auf Mutmaßungen und Meinungen beruhen. Wenn man etwas verbieten will, sollte man handfeste Beweise für einen Schaden brauchen und Beweise dass der Nutzen den Eingriff in die Freiheiten der Bürger rechtfertigt.
Generell wäre eine Auseinandersetzung mit der Theorie einer freiheitlichen Gesellschaft aber der Praxis der allgegenwärtigen staatlichen Eingriffe in die Medien sehr wünschenswert. Und eine solche Diskussion lässt sich relativ abstrakt führen, ohne dass man ständig Gewalt an sich verteidigt.

Ansonsten könnte man z.B. argumentieren, dass man statt von Verboten und Zensur einen effektiven Jugendschutz Implementieren könnte, in dem Erwachsenen alles spielen dürfen was sie wollen, aber dafür gesorgt wird, dass sich die Geschäfte an die Freigaben halten. Da müsste man einfach nur mal anfangen zu kontrollieren. Und dazu gehören auch Testkäufe, auch wenn es da viel kindisches Gejammer deswegen gab.


----------



## FetterKasten (7. September 2008)

*AW:*



			
				Worrel am 07.09.2008 01:26 schrieb:
			
		

> > "Menschenverachtende Killerspiele, bei denen Menschen bei lebendigem Leibe verbrannt werden oder aus purer Mordslust gemeuchelt werden sollen, gehören nicht auf Computer und Spielekonsolen. Es ist mir völlig unverständlich, wie man solche Spiele verteidigen kann".



stimmt dieser satz zeigt wenn man ihn ganz wörtlich nimmt eigtl. wie blöd derjenige der das geschrieben hat ist.
das bedeutet er denkt es werden echt menschen verbrannt und daraus schließe ich das er nicht weiß was ein pc spiel ist.
*es werden keine menschen in einem "killerspiel" verbrannt, das sind nur bunte pixel die zeigen wie ds aussehen könnte (wie worrel ja schon gut erklärt hat)*

wenn man nicht weiß das es um pc spiele geht klingt das zitat so als macht man in deutschland in irgendwelchen gassen spiele wo man menschen abfackelt


----------



## moetown83 (7. September 2008)

*AW:*

Ich persönlich finde es wesentlich unbedenklicher,wenn ein Jugendlicher tagsüber mit anderen kicken geht oder sonst eine Freizeitbeschäftigung hat und abends 2 Stunden irgendnen Shooter zockt,als wenn er den ganzen Tag vor irgendwelchen MMORPGs wie WOW versauert und sozial total verkommt....


----------



## Anthile (7. September 2008)

*AW:*



			
				Shadow_Man am 07.09.2008 01:58 schrieb:
			
		

> Also wenn man mal so beachtet was unsere Politiker von sich geben, kann man nur mit dem Kopf schütteln. Wie Hier:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Du solltest aber auch nicht unterschlagen, dass er dieses Zitat im Zusammenhang mit _Kinderpornographie_ getätigt hat.

Trotzdem sind sind seine Aussagen und Ansichten eher zweifelhaft.


----------



## lenymo (7. September 2008)

*AW:*

Ach nu hört doch mal auf die CSU schlecht zu machen.
An die Mitleser aus den Reihen der CDU/CSU nur Mut ich würde euch trotzdem wählen



Spoiler



bin käuflich ab 10k € auffwärts gilt auch für alle anderen Parteien (egal welche)


. Meldet euch einfach mal per PN.


----------



## faZe (7. September 2008)

*AW:*

"Solche brutalen, gewaltverherrlichenden Spiele führen zur Verrohung unserer Gesellschaft."

im TV kommt nur Unterschichtenkram - das fördert die Verdummung
die Sendungen mit Anspruch möchte kaum jemand sehen - schade!

aber Musik trägt imo auch dazu bei. Jedes Kid macht heutzutage auf Ghetto, mit erbärmlichen Vorbildern a la Aggro Berlin. Mit den minder klugen Texten verrohen diese Gestalten unsere Gesellschaft. Und da eine Identifizierung stattfindet, erreicht das viel mehr Menschen, als ein Nico es tut.

Beispiel: Vor 1000 GTA 4 Spielern hätte ich keine Angst. Vor 1000 Untermenschen-Musik-Hörern schon!
Oder: Wenn sämtliche Menschen mit Migrationshintergrund gestern in GTA 4 ordentlich die Sau rausgelassen hätten, dann müsste ich mich in der Disko nicht fürchten, durch einen verkehrten Blick krankenhausreif geprügelt zu werden


----------



## Cr4zYd0nG (7. September 2008)

*AW:*



			
				faZe am 07.09.2008 05:32 schrieb:
			
		

> (...)
> Beispiel: Vor 1000 GTA 4 Spielern hätte ich keine Angst. Vor 1000 *Untermenschen*-Musik-Hörern schon!



Hm, "Untermenschen" - hat doch was mit NSDAP zutun oder?   



			
				faZe am 07.09.2008 05:32 schrieb:
			
		

> Oder: Wenn sämtliche Menschen mit *Migrationshintergrund* gestern in GTA 4 ordentlich die Sau rausgelassen hätten, dann müsste ich mich in der Disko nicht fürchten, *durch einen verkehrten Blick krankenhausreif geprügelt zu werden*



Du bist nicht einwenig rassistisch oder?


----------



## Stefan1981 (7. September 2008)

*AW:*

@crazydong

So ganz unrecht hat faZe nicht.
Bei uns wurde vor paar Jahren ein Farbiger so sehr verprügelt das er bewusstlos wurde, danach wurde er über einen Zaun geworfen und ist dann runter in ein See gerollt und dort ertrunken. Täter waren keine Deutsche.

Mir selber auch passiert, als ich in der Disko mit Security in Peine war, ich hab nur rumgeschaut, hin und wieder blieb mein blick mal an einer gut Aussehenden Frau hängen oder Mädel, bis es plötzlich von der Seite knallte und mich einer anschrie was ich seine Freundin anglotze. Das Deutsch war mehr als unterirdisch.

Gibt auch viele fälle wo es andersrum ist, wo Deutsche auf Migranten los gehen.

Man muss sich nicht alles gefallen lassen aufgrund unserer Geschichtlichen Vergangenheit und das hat auch nichts mit Rassismuss zu tun.

Der Comment mit dem "Untermenschen" missfällt mir allerdings auch.


----------



## ToxicDude (7. September 2008)

*AW: News - PC Games: Ich wähle keine Spielekiller: CSU-Fraktion antwortet auf PC-Games-Protestbrief*



> Solche brutalen, gewaltverherrlichenden Spiele führen zur Verrohung unserer Gesellschaft.



Na ja, eine andere Aussage von einem realitätsfremden Politiker hab ich auch nicht erwartet. Die WAHREN Probleme schön unter den Tisch kehren, schließlich müsste man sich dann eingestehen, dass unsere Politik selbst dafür verantwortlich ist, dass wir immer mehr "Verbrecher" groß ziehen. Aber nein, lieber - wie bei anderen Dingen auch - die Schuld auf andere abwälzen, so das man schön aus dem Schneider ist...

Besagte Herren würde ich gerne zu einer Rundfahrt in gewisse Viertel einladen um ihnen zu zeigen, wo die Probleme wirklich liegen - aber das interessiert keinen, ob die Kluft zwischen Arm und Reich immer größer wird, dass Drogen und Kriminalität die Straßen beherrschen.  Bildung ? Was ist das ? Eltern, die kaum bis gar kein Deutsch kennen und nicht mal mitbekommen, welche Kriminellen Energien ihr Kind bereits ausgebaut hat etc. etc. ! Eltern, die es nicht mal interessiert was mit ihren Kindern ist.... Warum auch ? Sie sind ja selbst teilweise mit Ihren Problemen so überschüttet und frustriert, da ist Erziehung einfach nur noch eine Nebensache (Arbeitslos, kein Geld, vllt. selbst Alkohol/Drogenabhängig)...

Aber, von solchen Dingen will keiner etwas wissen. Nein! PC Spiele und ihre Gewaltinhalte sind für all diese Probleme verantwortlich... Meine Güte, wenn doch alles immer so einfach zu erklären wäre....


----------



## Butchnass (7. September 2008)

*AW: News - PC Games: Ich wähle keine Spielekiller: CSU-Fraktion antwortet auf PC-Games-Protestbrief*

Wenn die bayrische CSU von ihrem jetzigen Kurs in Bezug auf sogenannte "Killerspiele" abweicht würden sie als "Umfaller" dastehen. Die Leute, die sie mit dieser Politik erreichen möchten und die sich noch nicht sicher wen sie wählen, könnten sich entscheiden die CSU nicht zu wählen.
Von daher ist aus politischer Sicht ein Kurswechsel in dieser Frage unmöglich und wird nicht stattfinden. 
Das bedeutet nicht, dass ich denke man sollte sich dem Protest nicht anschließen. 
Ich denke nur, dass die CSU nicht nachgeben kann.
Von daher muss man einfach sehen welches Ergebnis die Wahl bringt und bei einer nicht erreichten 50% Marke wird eventuell über diesen Stattpunkt nachgedacht. Wobei dann immer noch die Gefahr besteht, dass sie eben ihre alten Wählerschichten nicht gefährden möchten.


----------



## dopefish (7. September 2008)

*AW: News - PC Games: Ich wähle keine Spielekiller: CSU-Fraktion antwortet auf PC-Games-Protestbrief*

+++ Eilmeldung +++ Eilmeldung +++ Eilmeldung +++

Georg Schmid: Verbot von alkoholischen Getränken dringend notwendig

Ein Verbot sogenannter alkoholische Getränke hält Georg Schmid, der Vorsitzende der CSU-Landtagsfraktion im Bayerischen Landtag, für "dringend Notwendig". Damit unterstützt er Bayerns Innenminister Joachim Herrmann, der dies am Montag gefordert hatte. Solche zur Brutalität und Gewalt verleitenden Getränke führen zur Verrohung unserer Gesellschaft. Es ist richtig, dass der Freistaat Bayern entschieden dagegen vorgehen will“, so Schmid.

"Alkoholische Getränke, durch die Menschen agressiv werden, zu Körperverletzung oder gar Mord führen können, gehören nicht in Kneipen und Restaurants. Es ist mir völlig unverständlich, wie man solche Getränke verteidigen kann", erklärte Schmid.

Die Kritik, eine Wachstumsbranche wie die Getränkeindustrie werde durch das Vorgehen pauschal verurteilt, wies Schmid zurück: Rund 95 Prozent der Getränke seien unbedenklich, betonte Schmid. "Die Getränkehersteller sind am Getränkestandort Bayern sehr herzlich willkommen." Bayern bemühe sich derzeit, den deutschen Getränkepreis nach München zu holen und auf diese Weise die Getränke-Industrie zu fördern. Die Bayerische Staatsregierung als "Getränke-Killer" zu diffamieren, sei "völlig abwegig"


----------



## GDPSabrina (7. September 2008)

*AW: News - PC Games: Ich wähle keine Spielekiller: CSU-Fraktion antwortet auf PC-Games-Protestbrief*

Georg Schmid: Verbot von Geschlechtsverkehr dringend notwendig

Ein Verbot sogenannter "Zeugungshandlungen" hält Georg Schmid, der Vorsitzende der CSU-Landtagsfraktion im Bayerischen Landtag, für "dringend Notwendig". Damit unterstützt er Bayerns Innenminister Joachim Herrmann, der dies am Montag gefordert hatte. Solche zur Beendigung von Leben führenden Handlungen führen zur permanenten Auslöschung unserer Gesellschaftsmitglieder. Es ist richtig, dass der Freistaat Bayern entschieden dagegen vorgehen will“, so Schmid.

"Geschlechtsverkehr führt zwar zu neugeborenen Menschen, aber da diese schlussendlich sterben werden, gehören solche Handlungen aus dem menschlichen Leben verbannt. Es ist mir völlig unverständlich, wie man solche Handlungen verteidigen kann", erklärte Schmid.

Die Kritik, eine Wachstumsbranche wie die Familie werde durch das Vorgehen pauschal verurteilt, wies Schmid zurück: Rund 15 Prozent der Menschen haben keinen Geschlechtsverkehr, betonte Schmid. "Die Enthaltungswilligen sind am Standort Bayern sehr herzlich willkommen." Die Bayerische Staatsregierung als "Sex-Killer" zu diffamieren, sei "völlig abwegig"


----------



## GDPSabrina (7. September 2008)

*AW: News - PC Games: Ich wähle keine Spielekiller: CSU-Fraktion antwortet auf PC-Games-Protestbrief*

Erstaunlich wie diese CSU-Trottel über den Inhalt der sogenannten "Brutoalospielen" Bescheid wissen.

Da wir schon über Brutalität diskutieren sind, sollten wir das nicht nur für PC Spiele einschränken. Wie schon oft erwähnt bietet das Fernseh- und Kinoprogramm mehr als nur sinnlose Gewalt. Damit meine ich nicht nur die Hollywoodstreifen, sondern sämtliche Produktionen, vom Action- bis zum Horrorfilm bis hin zum Cowboy Film.
Nicht zu vergessen sind sämtliche Gewaltdarstellungen bei der Tagesschau, Reportagen, TV-Spezial (man denke nur an den Filmen der Enthauptungen im Irak, Flugzeugabstürze, religiöse Steinigungen) und und und.

Weiter geht es bei den Zeitungen, wo manchmal die Auswahl der Bilder (besonders Titelbilder) mehr als bedenklich ist.

Noch ein Punkt sind die gewaltsamen Comics, die in Kinderhänden gelangen.

Ausserdem müsste man jegliche Cowboy gegen Indianer, Aliens gegen Irdische usw Spiele aus sämtlichen Schulhöfen verbannen. Denn das sind höchst rassendiskriminierende Spiele, die die Kinder tiefst beeinflussen könnten.

Wieder bei den PC spielen angelagt musst man nicht vergessen, dass nicht nur Egoshooter menschenverachtend sind. Auch sämtliche Strategiespiele à la Age of Empires, C&C Generals, Rome usw sind völkerverachtende Spiele. Hier gilt es andere Völker zu vernichten und das klingt nicht gerade menschlich.

Aber über dieses Thema wurde hier schon soviel diskutiert und es ist nie was rausgekommen. Denn überall im Alltag kann man Gewalt finden, wenn man es nur wollte.

Das ist völlig sinnloses, aber trottelorientiertes Wahlkampfgeplapper, in der Hoffnung irgendwie auf "50% + x" zu kommen.


----------



## Schlabbeflicker (7. September 2008)

*AW: News - PC Games: Ich wähle keine Spielekiller: CSU-Fraktion antwortet auf PC-Games-Protestbrief*



			
				Butchnass am 07.09.2008 10:28 schrieb:
			
		

> Wenn die bayrische CSU von ihrem jetzigen Kurs in Bezug auf sogenannte "Killerspiele" abweicht würden sie als "Umfaller" dastehen. Die Leute, die sie mit dieser Politik erreichen möchten und die sich noch nicht sicher wen sie wählen, könnten sich entscheiden die CSU nicht zu wählen.
> Von daher ist aus politischer Sicht ein Kurswechsel in dieser Frage unmöglich und wird nicht stattfinden.
> Das bedeutet nicht, dass ich denke man sollte sich dem Protest nicht anschließen.
> Ich denke nur, dass die CSU nicht nachgeben kann.
> Von daher muss man einfach sehen welches Ergebnis die Wahl bringt und bei einer nicht erreichten 50% Marke wird eventuell über diesen Stattpunkt nachgedacht. Wobei dann immer noch die Gefahr besteht, dass sie eben ihre alten Wählerschichten nicht gefährden möchten.



Im Prinzip richtig. Nur sollte man dabei nicht übersehen, das "Umfallen" für einen gestandenen Politiker eine der leichtesten Übungen ist.


----------



## GDPSabrina (7. September 2008)

*AW: News - PC Games: Ich wähle keine Spielekiller: CSU-Fraktion antwortet auf PC-Games-Protestbrief*

Übrigens läuft hier oben eine "Dexter"-Werbeeinblendung für RTL2. Wenn etwas skuril und lustig - aber menschenverachtend ist - dann diese Serie. 
Und bei all den Fernsehern in Kinderzimmer: "this is only one zap away"


----------



## GDPSabrina (7. September 2008)

*AW: News - PC Games: Ich wähle keine Spielekiller: CSU-Fraktion antwortet auf PC-Games-Protestbrief*

"Don't feed the troll" ... äh ... "don't vote the "Trottel-Partei" !


----------



## Worrel (7. September 2008)

*AW:*



> Pfeiffer verlangte eine umfassende Indizierung. Wenn die Spiele nicht mehr frei verkaufbar seien, würden sie nicht bekannt.


lol, das hab ich ja jetzt erst gelesen: Wie weltfremd kann man als (selbsternannter?) "Fachmann" eigentlich sein?


----------



## RogerMurdock (7. September 2008)

*AW:*

Ne, ne.
So wie dat abläuft, dass darf doch nicht sein!!

Diese besagten Politiker haben KEINE Ahnung von der Materie. 
Und das lässt doch den Schluß zu, dass es denen überhaupt nicht um eine Verbesserung der Situation geht. Alles nur für die Wählerstimmen!! 
Wer hat denn daraus erst ein "Skandalthema" gemacht?!?

Und dann natürlich die USK als unfähig bezeichnen und deren Entscheidungen anzweifeln.
Dabei sollten es die verdammt nochmal besser wissen. 
Schließlich spielen sie jeden Titel von Anfang bis Ende durch und setzen sich dadurch RICHTIG damit auseinander. DIE haben Ahnung davon.

Ne. Aber allein von "Menschen bei legendigem Leib verbrennen aus Spaß an der Freud" und "Körperteile abtrennen" zu reden und im gleichen Zug CS und GTA4 zu nennen. Keine Ahnung!

Aber im Gegenzug find ich es auch nicht sehr passend hier zu argumentieren "das sind ja nur Pixel". Natürlich sind das keine Menschen!
Trotzdem versuchen gute Spiele einem den Eindruck zu vermitteln man WÜRDE gegen Menschen oder menschenähnliches Kämpfen. Das auch nur um den Spieler womöglich vor pseudo-moralische Entscheidungen zu stellen. Für die Atmosphäre.
Das hält aber meist nur bis zum drücken der ESC-Taste.


----------



## suckmyprick (7. September 2008)

*AW:*

wir müssen zusammenhalten und sie vernichten   höhö


----------



## DeVan90 (7. September 2008)

*AW: News - PC Games: Ich wähle keine Spielekiller: CSU-Fraktion antwortet auf PC-Games-Protestbrief*



			
				Schlabbeflicker am 07.09.2008 11:14 schrieb:
			
		

> Butchnass am 07.09.2008 10:28 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Eigentlich wollen sie damit ja die Mehrheit der Alten und Senioren erreichen, aber welches Interesse besteht für diese alten Leute überhaupt in so einem Verbot ? Ich mein, sie betrifft das ja mal absolut garnicht oder ?   

Wie schon einige behauptet haben, es wäre bescheuert eine Partei nicht zu wählen weil sie Spiele verbieten möchten, ist es doch genauso bescheuert eine Partei zu wählen weil sie es möchten ...


----------



## RogerMurdock (7. September 2008)

*AW: News - PC Games: Ich wähle keine Spielekiller: CSU-Fraktion antwortet auf PC-Games-Protestbrief*



			
				DeVan90 am 07.09.2008 11:56 schrieb:
			
		

> Eigentlich wollen sie damit ja die Mehrheit der Alten und Senioren erreichen, aber welches Interesse besteht für diese alten Leute überhaupt in so einem Verbot ? Ich mein, sie betrifft das ja mal absolut garnicht oder ?



Aber genau das wollen sie ja erreichen!
Den Leute einzureden, DASS es sie betrifft und dass es eine ernste Bedrohung ist. Ob das so stimmt interessiert da keinen.


----------



## GDPSabrina (7. September 2008)

*AW: News - PC Games: Ich wähle keine Spielekiller: CSU-Fraktion antwortet auf PC-Games-Protestbrief*



			
				DeVan90 am 07.09.2008 11:56 schrieb:
			
		

> Eigentlich wollen sie damit ja die Mehrheit der Alten und Senioren erreichen, aber welches Interesse besteht für diese alten Leute überhaupt in so einem Verbot ? Ich mein, sie betrifft das ja mal absolut garnicht oder ?
> 
> Wie schon einige behauptet haben, es wäre bescheuert eine Partei nicht zu wählen weil sie Spiele verbieten möchten, ist es doch genauso bescheuert eine Partei zu wählen weil sie es möchten ...



Kinder können nicht wählen. Besorgte Eltern schon. Rentner wiederum reagieren eher auf "die Jugend von heute"-Argumente. Insofern richtet sich dieser politische Beitrag an alle Ü-18, die sich potentiell um ihre Kinder sorgen. Jetzt kommt aber dazu, dass immer mehr Erwachsene, die Kinder haben, auch selbst Spiele spielen. Und da kann der Schuss "verbiete Computerspiele" auch schnell in das Gegenteil geraten. Wer will sich schon als Erwachsener in die eigene Meinung reinreden lassen ?

Für das Thema werden die Schwarzen eine fette Packung bekommen - eine ganze fette. Und dann noch einen Denkzettel, einen Franken zum bayrischen Ministerpräsidenten gekürt zu haben. Die Wahl wird diesmal spannend wie lange nicht.


----------



## silencer1 (7. September 2008)

*AW: News - PC Games: Ich wähle keine Spielekiller: CSU-Fraktion antwortet auf PC-Games-Protestbrief*

Ja, das kann man nur hoffen. In drei Wochen wissen wir mehr.


----------



## Joe_2000 (7. September 2008)

*AW: News - PC Games: Ich wähle keine Spielekiller: CSU-Fraktion antwortet auf PC-Games-Protestbrief*

Hoffentlich scheitert die CSU an der 5%-Hürde.   

Und die realitätsbezogene Hoffnung ist, dass viele *tatsächliche Wähler* (ich glaube, dass ein großer Teil der Sympathisanten hier nicht wahlberechtigt ist, da unter 18 oder nicht aus Bayern) von dieser Aktion überzeugt sind und die richtige Entscheidung treffen.


----------



## RogerMurdock (7. September 2008)

*AW: News - PC Games: Ich wähle keine Spielekiller: CSU-Fraktion antwortet auf PC-Games-Protestbrief*



			
				Joe_2000 am 07.09.2008 12:19 schrieb:
			
		

> ich glaube, dass ein großer Teil der Sympathisanten hier nicht wahlberechtigt ist, da unter 18 oder nicht aus Bayern)



Ich glaub alt genug werden die meisten schon sein. 
Schließlich geht es ja darum, dass erwachsene und sich selbst eigentlich für mündig haltene Menschen nicht mehr entscheiden dürfen, was sie zocken.


----------



## Zocker134 (7. September 2008)

*AW: News - PC Games: Ich wähle keine Spielekiller: CSU-Fraktion antwortet auf PC-Games-Protestbrief*

Also die Politiker haben doch keine Hobbies ,,Killerspiele`` ausrede.
Wenn das nicht zu Gesellschaft gehört was ist mit Pornografi, ist doch auch nicht das beste.
Oder manche Kinoflime die auch brutal sind über die sieht man ja weg.
Die Politker sollten sich schon um die wichtigeren dinger kümmer und nicht um die PC-Spiele.
Und die Amokläufer werden nicht durch PC spiele solche leute, das liegt daran das sie einfach fertig gemacht worden in der schule und einer druchgeknallt sinn also man sollte schon logisch denken.
Ich bin dagegen das die Killespiele verboten werden....weil das unlogisch ist.


----------



## Worrel (7. September 2008)

*AW:*



			
				RogerMurdock am 07.09.2008 11:49 schrieb:
			
		

> Aber im Gegenzug find ich es auch nicht sehr passend hier zu argumentieren "das sind ja nur Pixel". Natürlich sind das keine Menschen!
> Trotzdem versuchen gute Spiele einem den Eindruck zu vermitteln man WÜRDE gegen Menschen oder menschenähnliches Kämpfen. Das auch nur um den Spieler womöglich vor pseudo-moralische Entscheidungen zu stellen. Für die Atmosphäre.


Das ist natürlich richtig, deshalb gehören solche Spiele auch nicht in Kinderhände.



> Das hält aber meist nur bis zum drücken der ESC-Taste.


und genau deshalb gibt es aber  eben auch keinen haltbaren Grund, Erwachsenen das Spiel zu verbieten, weil man mit 18 unterscheiden kann, was vor und hinter der Mattscheibe Realität ist.
Ausnahmen bestätigen die Regel.


----------



## RogerMurdock (7. September 2008)

*AW:*

Und GENAU so seh ich das auch


----------



## Zubunapy (7. September 2008)

*AW: News - PC Games: Ich wähle keine Spielekiller: CSU-Fraktion antwortet auf PC-Games-Protestbrief*



			
				RogerMurdock am 07.09.2008 12:23 schrieb:
			
		

> Joe_2000 am 07.09.2008 12:19 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Übrigens ist man mit 16 wahlberechtigt, nicht erst mit 18


----------



## axelschweiss (7. September 2008)

*AW:*

Jaaaaaa. Dafür Zivilisten in anderen Ländern niedermetzeln lassen... klar.

http://infokrieg.tv/zeitgeist_deutsch.html


----------



## HanFred (7. September 2008)

*AW:*



			
				axelschweiss am 07.09.2008 12:50 schrieb:
			
		

> Jaaaaaa. Dafür Zivilisten in anderen Ländern niedermetzeln lassen... klar.
> 
> http://infokrieg.tv/zeitgeist_deutsch.html


oh bitte, nicht schon wieder dieses lächerliche machwerk.


----------



## MrFloppy77 (7. September 2008)

*AW:*

Vielleicht sollte mal jemand versuchen, die ganzen Schützenvereine die es in Bayern, wie in anderen Bundesländern auch, überall gibt zu kriminalisieren und diskriminieren und fordern, dass sie SOFORT verboten werden. Amoklaufende Jugendliche waren ja bisher schon des öfteren Mitglieder in solchen Vereinigungen. Der Unterschied zu Computerspielen ist, dass die älteren Generationen dort selber dem Schiessen frönen und sich wohl nicht ihr eigenes Hobby verbieten lassen wollen.


----------



## Zubunapy (7. September 2008)

*AW:*



			
				axelschweiss am 07.09.2008 12:50 schrieb:
			
		

> Jaaaaaa. Dafür Zivilisten in anderen Ländern niedermetzeln lassen... klar.
> 
> http://infokrieg.tv/zeitgeist_deutsch.html


Naa toll! Wir versuchen hier unser Recht auf Computerspielkonsum zu verteidigen und du machst alles mit einem einzigen Satz zunichte! Dankeschön!


----------



## Schisshase (7. September 2008)

*AW:*



			
				MrFloppy77 am 07.09.2008 12:54 schrieb:
			
		

> Vielleicht sollte mal jemand versuchen, die ganzen Schützenvereine die es in Bayern, wie in anderen Bundesländern auch, überall gibt zu kriminalisieren und diskriminieren und fordern, dass sie SOFORT verboten werden. Amoklaufende Jugendliche waren ja bisher schon des öfteren Mitglieder in solchen Vereinigungen.


Es gab genau einen Fall (Steinhäuser). Das würde ich jetzt nicht als "des öfteren" bezeichnen.

Im übrigen hätte sich Erfurt ganz einfach verhindern lassen, wenn die zuständige Waffenrechtsbehörde ihren Job richtig gemach hätte. Sie hätten Steinhäuser die Waffen nämlich wegnehmen müssen weil er die 14-tägige Meldezeit nach Erwerb einer Schußwaffe ungenutzt hat verstreichen lassen, und somit streng genommen illegaler Waffenbesitzer war.


----------



## Fluffybaerchen (7. September 2008)

*AW:*

Ich hoffe, dass

GEORG SCHMIDs

"Schützenhilfe"

im Dreck endet. Sorry, aber ist so.


----------



## Deewee (7. September 2008)

*AW: News - PC Games: Ich wähle keine Spielekiller: CSU-Fraktion antwortet auf PC-Games-Protestbrief*



			
				Calyptratus am 06.09.2008 17:47 schrieb:
			
		

> Herzlich willkommen sind also nur Spielehersteller die "unbedenkliche" Spiele herstellen. Unbedenklich im Sinne der CSU-Regierung? Warum nicht gleich einen Katalog für die Herstellung "unbedenklicher" Spiele, Filme, Bücher, Musik usw. veröffentlichen? Damit die Schaffenden auch genau wissen, was erlaubt ist und was nicht. Achja, dann auch gleich noch Internetzensur und Stasi einführen - und schon haben wir den perfekten Kontrollstaat. Als würde der Staat nicht schon genug in die Rechte der Bürger eingreifen. Gottseidank darf man solche Politiker noch abwählen!



Der Kollege hier hat den Nagel auf den Kopf getroffen 
Wenn das Gesetz durchkommt, sind Stasi + Internetzensur nicht weit.

Und die Leute die hier her kommen, und sagen "Dett iss mir doch kackegal, ich bestell eh in UK/US" sollten sich mal mit den zwei Begriffen "Handelssanktionen" + "Einfuhrverbot" vetraut machen. Der Staat hat mittel und wege so eine Art der Beschaffung zu unterbinden.

Das Thema geht euch alle an, geht wählen, sonst ist das automatisch eine Stimme für diese Partei.
Nieder mit der CSU !!!


----------



## Butchnass (7. September 2008)

*AW: News - PC Games: Ich wähle keine Spielekiller: CSU-Fraktion antwortet auf PC-Games-Protestbrief*



			
				Schlabbeflicker am 07.09.2008 11:14 schrieb:
			
		

> Butchnass am 07.09.2008 10:28 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Das ist sicherlich richtig, aber im Regelfall passiert dies erst nach der Wahl.


----------



## MiffiMoppelchen (7. September 2008)

*AW:*



			
				Schisshase am 07.09.2008 13:19 schrieb:
			
		

> MrFloppy77 am 07.09.2008 12:54 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Mit eigenen Fehlern lässt sein kein Wahlkampf usw führen, aber irgendwas verteufeln und gleichzeitig eine ... äh, "Lösung" anbieten, ist gewinnbringender.


----------



## Deewee (7. September 2008)

*AW:*

In Diskussionen mit Verbotsbefürwortern wird, nach Vortragen von Argumenten gegen ein Teilverbot des Kulturgutes Computerspiel, immer häufiger wie folgt argumentiert: „Es mag ja viele Argumente gegen ein Verbot geben, aber welche Argumente gibt es, diese Spiele zu erlauben?“. Ich möchte auf genau diese Frage näher eingehen, weil ich der Überzeugung bin, dass eine solche Argumentation ein fatales Weltbild impliziert, das mit freiheitlichem Denken nicht vereinbar ist. Die Grundlage einer freien Gesellschaft sollte immer die Ansicht sein, dass zunächst alles erlaubt ist. Etwas wird nur verboten, wenn dafür ausreichende Gründe vorliegen. 

Die Frage „Warum sollte man die Spiele erlauben?“ geht jedoch davon aus, dass diese „von Natur aus“ verboten sein sollten. Damit wird ein invertiertes Weltbild impliziert: Alles ist zunächst verboten. Nur wenn ausreichende Gründe vorliegen, wird etwas erlaubt. Die Rolle von Gesetzen ist damit ebenfalls invertiert. Erst durch Gesetze wird Freiheit geschaffen. Der Mensch ist in einem gesetzfreien Raum von jeglichen Freiheiten beraubt. Erst andere Menschen müssen ihm durch Gesetze Freiheiten schaffen. 

Ich finde es gleichzeitig traurig, aber auch für unsere angstgeprägte Gesellschaft bezeichnend, dass solche Weltbilder mehr und mehr Grundlage des Denkens werden. Dabei bin ich mir nicht sicher, ob Menschen die wie oben gezeigt argumentieren, den Schritt zurück - um das große Bild zu betrachten – aus Unwissen nicht tun, oder ob sie sich dem fatalen Weltbild, das ihrer Argumentation unterliegt, durchaus bewusst sind und dieses wohl wissend propagieren.

(Kopiert von http://freisein.wordpress.com/)


----------



## BigRed1 (7. September 2008)

*AW: News - PC Games: Ich wähle keine Spielekiller: CSU-Fraktion antwortet auf PC-Games-Protestbrief*

Die Aussagen der sogenannten "CSU-Spitzenpolitikern" (einzig Spitze ist bei denen wohl eher der Verdienst!   ) zeugen nicht erst seid Herrn Schmid von von dem typischen Problem, das deutsche Politiker haben. Ab einem gewissen Zeitpunkt verlieren sie völlig den Sinn zur Realität und lassen klar erkennen, das der Kontakt zur sogenannten "Basis" völlig verloren gegangen ist.
Im übrigen sollten die Herren Politiker mal überlegen was denn wohl mehr kriminelle und gewaltätige Energien frei setzt: Computerspiele oder der Alkohol der Hektoliterweise zb im "Münchener Hofbräuhaus" ausgeschenkt wird!?
Alkohol ist da ja wohl eindeutig, kriminalstatistisch gesehen schlimmer!

Weiterhin möchte ich an dieser Stelle mal betonen, das es nicht allein CSU-Politiker sind, die sich unqualifiziert äußern oder handeln.
Jede Partei in Deutschland hat irgendwelche _Blitzbirnen_ die sich daneben benommen haben.
Leider wird das immer weniger beachtet.

Als Beispiel dafür:

1) _Joschka Fischer_, der sich vom Straßenkämpfer zum Außenminister entwickelt hat. Als Student noch Polizisten verprügelt (ist glaub ich kriminel, oder?!) und später der "große" Staatsmann, der zum Frieden mahnt!

2) _Otto Schily_ (in meinen Augen das perfekte Beispiel von politischer Doppelzüngigkeit und Unglaubwürdigkeit!!!) vor seiner politischen Karriere Strafverteidiger der RAF-Terroristen Gudrun Ensslin und Horst Mahler (mit dem er sich zu Studienzeiten anfreundete) und den Staat für den kollektiven Suizid der Terroristen um Andreas Baader verantwortlich macht.
Als Bundesinnenminister verdeckten Online-Ermittlungen zustimmen ( an dieser Stelle setzt nun der Herr Schäuble seinen unbarmherzigen Kreuzzug gegen den Terrorismus -- speziell im Internet, ich sag nur Bundes-Trojaner -- fort!) 

und jetzt kommt der *Hammer*...


*genau aufpassen Herr G.Schmid !!!*


_Am 20. Juni 2001 wurde Otto Schily mit dem *Bayerischen Verdienstorden* 
und am 29. Juni 2004 mit dem Großen Verdienstkreuz des Verdienstordens der Bundesrepublik Deutschland ausgezeichnet._


Na wenn das mal nicht der absolute Hit ist!?
Die Bayern schreiten wieder als erste voran um der Doppelmoral in unserem Land zu großen Ehren zu verhelfen!


*Nicht wählen gehen ist keine Lösung! *

Extremen Flügeln, Links wie Rechts gebe ich bestimmt auch nicht meine Stimme, aber es schon traurig wie weit es in Deutschland gekommen ist.
Mein Wunsch: mal wieder ein Politiker der ehrlich zu sich und seinen Wählern ist und für das einsteht was er vor der Wahl versprochen hat! Am besten ein jüngerer und nicht so alte, erzkonservative Knochen wie die von der CSU (siehe Stoiber, Beckstein und Co.)

Nu' reichts aber auch!
Ich geh lieber wieder "Nicht-Jugendfreie-Shooter" spielen!


----------



## Hasamoto (7. September 2008)

*AW: News - PC Games: Ich wähle keine Spielekiller: CSU-Fraktion antwortet auf PC-Games-Protestbrief*

Ich glaube mein Avatar zeigt genau was ich von denn mist halte
Ich komme mir vor wie im jahre 1939
Der liebe her Hitler ... ubs Sorry wollte sagen Bechstein sollte lieber aufpassen das wir ihn nicht ins Altersheim schicken

und wenn man es mal genau nimmt kann man durchaus paralelen ziehen zwüschen 1939 und 2008
Damals warens die Juden heute sind es die Ego Shooter Spieler


----------



## patsche (7. September 2008)

*AW: News - PC Games: Ich wähle keine Spielekiller: CSU-Fraktion antwortet auf PC-Games-Protestbrief*

sorry, aber der vergleich hitler - beckstein hingt gewaltig.


----------



## Atropa (7. September 2008)

*AW: News - PC Games: Ich wähle keine Spielekiller: CSU-Fraktion antwortet auf PC-Games-Protestbrief*



			
				Hasamoto am 07.09.2008 15:32 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich glaube mein Avatar zeigt genau was ich von denn mist halte
> Ich komme mir vor wie im jahre 1939
> Der liebe her Hitler ... ubs Sorry wollte sagen Bechstein sollte lieber aufpassen das wir ihn nicht ins Altersheim schicken
> 
> ...



Spätestens jetzt haben wir hier den absoluten Tiefpunkt an Geschmack, Pietät und Respekt erreicht. 

Hiermit gebe ich dir die Möglichkeit, diesen Avatar bis heute Abend zu ändern, falls dies nicht geschehen sollte, werden wir über weitere Konsequenzen nachdenken. 
Den Holocaust mit der heutigen Lage der Computerspieler zu vergleichen, ist eine absolute Frechheit und verhöhnt ja regelrecht die Millionen von Opfer und ihre Familien, die bei dieser Grausamkeit ihr Leben verloren haben.

Bei sowas kenne ich keine Gnade, also lass es nicht darauf ankommen.


----------



## sideshowb0b (7. September 2008)

*AW: News - PC Games: Ich wähle keine Spielekiller: CSU-Fraktion antwortet auf PC-Games-Protestbrief*

Wozu sich aufregen. Die Verbotsdiskussion ist, wie alles in der Politik, ein Produkt populistischen Kalküls und geht dementsprechend zielsicher am eigentlichen Problem vorbei. Sollen sie eben ihr Verbot durchsetzen. Jugendgewalt wird weiterhin existieren, und dann zieht man andere Sündenböcke aus dem Hut, um die Versäumnisse in Erziehungs-, Förder- und Sozialsystemen wegzublenden (siehe Rapmusik). Oder es setzt sich die Vernunft durch. Vielleicht.


----------



## BilliWillis (7. September 2008)

*AW: News - PC Games: Ich wähle keine Spielekiller: CSU-Fraktion antwortet auf PC-Games-Protestbrief*

Liebe PC Games! Nach ca. 9 Jahren Killerspiele-Diskussion scheint ihr endlich aufgewacht zu sein. Endlich hab Ihr kapiert das es mit diesen Chef-Populisten so nicht weitergehen kann. Diese Sprache ist die einzige Sprache die diese Menschen verstehen.


----------



## smart (7. September 2008)

*AW: News - PC Games: Ich wähle keine Spielekiller: CSU-Fraktion antwortet auf PC-Games-Protestbrief*

"Solche brutalen, gewaltverherrlichenden Spiele führen zur Verrohung unserer Gesellschaft'',---> so ein Unsinn!!!!!!!!!!

Das was unsere Gesellschaft wirklich kaputt macht ist beispielsweise die Pornoindustrie, die die meisten deutschen zu schwächlingen und wichsern macht. Da liegt das wirklich problem.


----------



## Gamaxy (7. September 2008)

*AW: News - PC Games: Ich wähle keine Spielekiller: CSU-Fraktion antwortet auf PC-Games-Protestbrief*

Ich habe die Pressemeldung gerade gelesen. Wieder mal typisch Politiker: natürlich auf keinen der Einwände von Petra Fröhlich eingegangen und stattdessen wieder Allgemein-Blabla vom Stapel gelassen. Warum wählen wir diese Pappnasen eigentlich immer wieder?

Ich weiß, es gibt durchaus wichtigere Themen als Computerspiele.Aber was ist, wenn Anfragen zu anderen Themen mit genauso nichtssagenden Pressemitteilungen abgeschmettert werden, wenn genausowenig auf Argumente eingegangen wird wie in diesem Fall? Zeigt das nicht auch eine gewisse Arroganz der Politiker den Belangen der Wähler gegenüber? Ich würde mir mal Politiker wünschen, die sich konkret zu Fragen äußern, die man ihnen stellt. Leider scheint das ab einer gewissen Hierarchiestufe nicht mehr möglich zu sein...

Resultiert vielleicht auch aus der Unangreifbarkeit der CSU in Bayern heraus. Wenn man keine Angst haben muss, ob man wiedergewählt wird oder nicht, dann muss man anscheinend auch die Belange des Wählers nicht so ernst nehmen. Die guten Wahlergebnisse könnten natürlich auch eine Bestätigung der Politik der CSU sein. Man weiß es nicht...

(nach Abschicken nochmal ergänzt)


----------



## Rengy (7. September 2008)

*AW: News - PC Games: Ich wähle keine Spielekiller: CSU-Fraktion antwortet auf PC-Games-Protestbrief*

Ist doch alles bloß Wahlkampf. Die Wählergruppe ab 50+ ist doch die Stütze der CSU, und die hat nunmal was gegen Computerspiele. Ist jetzt sehr einfach ausgedrückt, aber vom Prinzip her ist es genau das. Einfach nur Propaganda. Wenn GTA 4 genau die Zielgruppe ansprechen würde (*lol*), hielte die CSU aber ganz schnell gar nichts mehr vom geforderten Verbot.


----------



## Sven0815 (7. September 2008)

*AW: News - PC Games: Ich wähle keine Spielekiller: CSU-Fraktion antwortet auf PC-Games-Protestbrief*

imo ne völlig überflüssige Aktion.. welcher geistig gesunde Normalbürger wählt schon CDU/CSU, das is doch nur was für reiche Gimps die noch mehr Steuervergünstigungen suchen oder Freaks die sich Stasiverhältnisse wünschen^^ 
Und Querverweise zur NS-Zeit sind bei der CDU/CSU imo auch genug vorhanden, aber die Durchschnittstrottel in diesem Land denken ja Hakenkreuz=NS und alles andere is schon ok, die Idioten werden´s eh erst raffen wenn der Stäuble sich zum Reichskanzler ernennt und die StäubleStaffel auffährt. 
Früher ham´s Bücher verbrannt, heute sind´s die Spiele.


----------



## NeroOne (7. September 2008)

*AW: News - PC Games: Ich wähle keine Spielekiller: CSU-Fraktion antwortet auf PC-Games-Protestbrief*

Wählt lieber SPD in bayern...München machts vor...


----------



## Hasamoto (7. September 2008)

*AW: News - PC Games: Ich wähle keine Spielekiller: CSU-Fraktion antwortet auf PC-Games-Protestbrief*



			
				Atropa am 07.09.2008 15:50 schrieb:
			
		

> Spätestens jetzt haben wir hier den absoluten Tiefpunkt an Geschmack, Pietät und Respekt erreicht.
> 
> Hiermit gebe ich dir die Möglichkeit, diesen Avatar bis heute Abend zu ändern, falls dies nicht geschehen sollte, werden wir über weitere Konsequenzen nachdenken.
> Den Holocaust mit der heutigen Lage der Computerspieler zu vergleichen, ist eine absolute Frechheit und verhöhnt ja regelrecht die Millionen von Opfer und ihre Familien, die bei dieser Grausamkeit ihr Leben verloren haben.
> ...



Das ist mein persönlciher potest und zeigt genau was ich denke wenn ich diesen mist von Herrmann und Bechstein lesen muss.
Noch herrscht in Deutschland Redefreiheit
Es ist nicht meine absicht ihrgendwas zu verharmlosen , im gegenteil.
aber dennoch werde ich mein Avatar nicht ändern sollange der her liebe her Herrmann seine Äuserung nicht zurücknimmt
Wenn du meine äuserungen schlimm findest dann sollteste mich mal verstehen wie schlimm ich es finde wenn ich zu solchen potesten greifen muss


----------



## Atropa (7. September 2008)

*AW: News - PC Games: Ich wähle keine Spielekiller: CSU-Fraktion antwortet auf PC-Games-Protestbrief*



			
				Hasamoto am 07.09.2008 16:21 schrieb:
			
		

> Noch herrscht in Deutschland Redefreiheit


Noch herrscht hier das Hausrecht von Ctec und im Auftrag diesem handle ich hier. Mit dem ich dich jetzt hier zum letzen Mal auffordere, deinen Avatar zu wechseln, sonst wird es Konsequenzen geben, mit denen du leben musst.




> Wenn du meine äuserungen schlimm findest dann sollteste mich mal verstehen wie schlimm ich es finde wenn ich zu solchen potesten greifen muss


Gehen einem die Argumente aus, dann packt man die Polemikkeule aus ?!


----------



## newt2007 (7. September 2008)

*AW: News - PC Games: Ich wähle keine Spielekiller: CSU-Fraktion antwortet auf PC-Games-Protestbrief*

Schade das ich nich aus Bayern komme, sonst hätt ich das sofort unterschrieben.

Gruß aus Hessen
newt2007


----------



## Gamaxy (7. September 2008)

*AW: News - PC Games: Ich wähle keine Spielekiller: CSU-Fraktion antwortet auf PC-Games-Protestbrief*



			
				Atropa am 07.09.2008 15:50 schrieb:
			
		

> Spätestens jetzt haben wir hier den absoluten Tiefpunkt an Geschmack, Pietät und Respekt erreicht.
> 
> Hiermit gebe ich dir die Möglichkeit, diesen Avatar bis heute Abend zu ändern, falls dies nicht geschehen sollte, werden wir über weitere Konsequenzen nachdenken.
> Den Holocaust mit der heutigen Lage der Computerspieler zu vergleichen, ist eine absolute Frechheit und verhöhnt ja regelrecht die Millionen von Opfer und ihre Familien, die bei dieser Grausamkeit ihr Leben verloren haben.
> ...



Ist vielleicht ein bisschen krass mit dem Stern, aber ich finde, er hat nicht ganz unrecht. Die Stigmatisierung von "Killerspiel"-Spielern ist natürlich nicht mit dem Holocaust zu vergleichen. Aber dennoch ist die Polemik, die gewisse Politiker an den Tag legen, unerträglich. Ich möchte jetzt nicht sagen "wehret den Anfängen", aber auf irgendsowas ähliches läuft es hinaus. Und von daher ist der Vergleich mit dem Holocaust zwar völlig überzogen, aber es ist seine Art, Protest zu zeigen, und das muss in einem freien Land (ja, ich weiß - 5€ in die Phrasensau) erlaubt sein.

BTW hast du evtl. mal überlegt, ob das Tierchen in deiner Signatur eventuell irgendwen vor den Kopf stoßen könnte? Soviel zum Thema Toleranz und Respekt


----------



## eX2tremiousU (7. September 2008)

*AW: News - PC Games: Ich wähle keine Spielekiller: CSU-Fraktion antwortet auf PC-Games-Protestbrief*



			
				Hasamoto am 07.09.2008 16:21 schrieb:
			
		

> Wenn du meine äuserungen schlimm findest dann sollteste mich mal verstehen wie schlimm ich es finde wenn ich zu solchen potesten greifen muss


Mach dich nicht lächerlich. Deine Parallele zwischen dem industriellen Mord an Millionen von Menschen und medialer / politischer Spielehetze tut doch jedem Menschen mit Sinn für die deutsche / polnische /  russische / europäische Geschichte im Kopf weh. Du solltest dein gedankliches Defizit bezogen auf diesen "charmanten" Vergleich lieber möglichst schnell mit starken Psychopharmaka therapieren. Gesunde und rational denkende Menschen würden nicht ohne negativen Fremdeinfluss auf die abwegige Idee kommen, geplante Verbote mit Massenmord und Verfolgung / Enteignung gleichzusetzen. Nicht einmal die "Hetze" ist im Ansatz vergleichbar. 

Mal wieder gefundenes Fressen für die Kritiker. 

Regards, eX!


----------



## Atropa (7. September 2008)

*AW: News - PC Games: Ich wähle keine Spielekiller: CSU-Fraktion antwortet auf PC-Games-Protestbrief*



			
				Gamaxy am 07.09.2008 16:47 schrieb:
			
		

> BTW hast du evtl. mal überlegt, ob das Tierchen in deiner Signatur eventuell irgendwen vor den Kopf stoßen könnte? Soviel zum Thema Toleranz und Respekt



Hier geht es nicht um mich oder "irgendwen", sondern darum, dass man auf dem Rücken Millionen von Menschenopfern einen hanebüchenen Vergleich aufstellt und diesen als persönlichen Protest verkaufen will. 
Sowas kann man mit etwas gesundem Menschenverstand einfach nicht tolerrieren. Was in diesem Vergleich jetzt meine Signatur soll, entbehrt sich mir jeglicher Logik ?


----------



## Hasamoto (7. September 2008)

*AW: News - PC Games: Ich wähle keine Spielekiller: CSU-Fraktion antwortet auf PC-Games-Protestbrief*



			
				Atropa am 07.09.2008 16:56 schrieb:
			
		

> Gamaxy am 07.09.2008 16:47 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ich hoffe du bist zufrieden
Trosdem bin ich immernoch der selben ansicht das es nicht mehr lange dauert bis die ersten Ego Shooter Spieler verhaftet werden oder mit tausende von euros belangt werden.
Was ist mit denn? 
Wenn man schon mit Kinderporno Händler gleichgesteht werden soll und wie ein schwerverbrecher behandelt werden soll obwohl man niemand was getan hat , kann ein protest nicht weit genug gehen
Stehle dir mal vor du wirst mit 10000 Euro geldstraffe belangt weil du einen Ego shooter spielst
Aber du wohnst ja in Lörrach, du kannst dich ja in der Schweitz absetzen

PS: es gibt ca 1,8 Millionen PC spieler in deutschland 
Wer schützt deren rechte?


----------



## Atropa (7. September 2008)

*AW: News - PC Games: Ich wähle keine Spielekiller: CSU-Fraktion antwortet auf PC-Games-Protestbrief*



			
				Hasamoto am 07.09.2008 17:13 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich hoffe du bist zufrieden
> Trosdem bin ich immernoch der selben ansicht das es nicht mehr lange dauert bis die ersten Ego Shooter Spieler verhaftet werden oder mit tausende von euros belangt werden.
> Was ist mit denn?
> Wenn man schon mit Kinderporno Händler gleichgesteht werden soll und wie ein schwerverbrecher behandelt werden soll obwohl man niemand was getan hat , kann ein protest nicht weit genug gehen
> ...





Die Polemik ist wohl dein liebstes Kind, daher hoffe ich mal, dass du keine ernsthafte Anwort auf dieses Post erwartest ?


----------



## patsche (7. September 2008)

*AW: News - PC Games: Ich wähle keine Spielekiller: CSU-Fraktion antwortet auf PC-Games-Protestbrief*

deine vergleiche werden immer hanebüchender, entferne einfach den davidstern und gut ist!


----------



## Hasamoto (7. September 2008)

*AW: News - PC Games: Ich wähle keine Spielekiller: CSU-Fraktion antwortet auf PC-Games-Protestbrief*



			
				Atropa am 07.09.2008 17:20 schrieb:
			
		

> Hasamoto am 07.09.2008 17:13 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Doch tu ich
Denn ich liebe meine freiheit das zu spielen was ich möchte
Du nicht?
Oder gehörst du zu denn Menschen die sich drüber aufregen das Politiker einen als Kriminälen hinstehlen ,aber sich sagen was solls ,ich kann sowieso nix machen
Und selbst man jetzt nachgibt ,was kommt als nestes?
Vieleicht das man sich in einen stattlichen server einlogen muss um Überhaubt das Internet nutzen zu Dürfen?
Was mich angeht so haben wir in deutschland mitlerweile zu viele kompromisse gemacht
Da leuft einer in einer schule Amok und schon wird einen sündenbock gesucht 
Da hat ein Terrorist ein Bombenanschlag geplannt und schon warens die Spiele
Der junge in Erfurt wurde von seinen Lehrern und seinen Eltern sich selbst überlassen Anstatt das sie ihn beim Abitur unterstützen haben sie ihn auch noch so zusätzlich unter druck gesetzt bis er ausgerastet ist.
Oder anders die Eltern und Lehrer haben versagt weil Menschen nicht in eine Schublade passen.


----------



## Gamaxy (7. September 2008)

*AW: News - PC Games: Ich wähle keine Spielekiller: CSU-Fraktion antwortet auf PC-Games-Protestbrief*



			
				Atropa am 07.09.2008 16:56 schrieb:
			
		

> Gamaxy am 07.09.2008 16:47 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Naja, ja und nein. Ich gebe dir recht, dass es absolut unpassend und geschmacklos ist, die momentane Killerspiel-Diskussion mit dem Holocaust zu vergleichen. Andererseits finde ich, dass es jedem selbst obliegen sollte, in welcher Form er seinen Protest äußert. Wenn jemand meint, er müsse das mit einem Davidstern tun, dann ist das zwar zynisch, aber dennoch sein gutes Recht, wie ich finde. Solange - un da muss ich zugeben, dass ich das juristisch nicht einschätzen kann - er sich damit nicht strafbar macht, z.B. wegen Verharmlosung des Holocaust.
Ich denke aber, dass er keineswegs den Holocaust verharmlosen wollte. Bei der Diskussion finde ich, dass in der Gegenrichtung auch oft übers Ziel hinausgeschossen wird. Nicht jeder, der einen Vergleich mit der Nazizeit bemüht, ist jemand, der die Opfer des Holocaust verhöhnt. Und wenn er meint, einen Davidstern als Avatar benutzen zu müssen, ist das IMHO seine Sache.


			
				Atropa am 07.09.2008 16:56 schrieb:
			
		

> Was in diesem Vergleich jetzt meine Signatur soll, entbehrt sich mir jeglicher Logik ?


Der Vergleich ist auch ein bisschen weit hergeholt, aber ich meinte es so:
Deine Signatur gefällt mir nicht, ich finde sie pubertär und nicht lustig. Aber jeder darf als Signatur wählen, was ihm gefällt. Und genauso sehe ich das auch mit den Avataren. Vorbehaltlich der rechtlichen Zulässigkeit, wie gesagt.


----------



## Atropa (7. September 2008)

*AW: News - PC Games: Ich wähle keine Spielekiller: CSU-Fraktion antwortet auf PC-Games-Protestbrief*



			
				Hasamoto am 07.09.2008 17:49 schrieb:
			
		

> Oder anders die Eltern und Lehrer haben versagt weil Menschen nicht in eine Schublade passen.



Deshalb verunstaltet man den Judenstern und vergleicht alles mit dem Holocaust ? 
Wie wär es, wenn man im gegensatz zu den Politikern sachlich an die Angelegenheit geht und die werten Herren mit Argumente überzeugt und nicht auf den gleichen Zug aufspringt ?

Aber in einem gewissen Rahmen könnt ihr nicht mal was dafür, mit einer Aktion in der man von "Spielekiller" redet, darf man wohl kein differenziertes Herangehen erwarten und entsprechend reagiert das angesprochene Publikum halt auch.


----------



## MaxPayne0021 (7. September 2008)

*AW: News - PC Games: Ich wähle keine Spielekiller: CSU-Fraktion antwortet auf PC-Games-Protestbrief*

Ich hab mit 16 Max Payne gespielt und falle damit genau in das Beuteschema der CSU. 

Komischerweise bin ich kein Amoklaufender Psychopath geworden der in der Schule wie wild um sich ballert und kleine Katzenkinder gequält hat.(sondern nur einer der den Namen übernommen hat weil er ziemlich einfallslos ins "Online Leben" gestartet ist^^) Kurios, obwohl man in dem Alter doch so extrem von solch brutalen Medien beeinflussbar ist... Stimmt leider auch sofern das Umfeld schon in eine extreme Richtung geht.

Das die Antwort der CSU so ausfällt war ja zu befürchten. Mit Kommentaren ala "Es ist mir völlig unverständlich, wie man solche Spiele verteidigen kann", disqualifiziert sich Herr Schmid für eine anständige Diskussion, bevor sie richtig begonnen hat.

Traurig traurig. Zum Glück lebe ich nicht in Bayern, sonst müsste ich die Penner auch noch öfter als bei "Killerspielthemen" sehen.


----------



## Odin333 (7. September 2008)

*AW: News - PC Games: Ich wähle keine Spielekiller: CSU-Fraktion antwortet auf PC-Games-Protestbrief*

Hier wird oft die Aussage gemacht: "nicht wählen zu gehen, ist auch keine Lösung"
Das Stimmt meiner Meinung nur bedingt.
Wenn man daraus eine konkrete Drohung macht, ist das das beste Druckmittel für alle politischen Parteine, sofern sich genug wähler daran halten.
In Südtirol gabs mal vor 7-8 Jahren die Aktion "Kein Zug - keine Stimmen).
Da wollte man eine alte Eisenbahnstrecke in Südtirol wiederbeleben.
Es dauerte zwar ein paar Jahre, aber am Ende war die Wahlbeteiligung so niedrig, dass die Politiker nachgegeben haben.
(In diesem Fall wärs vermutlich aber nutzlos)


----------



## trippleyyy (7. September 2008)

*AW: News - PC Games: Ich wähle keine Spielekiller: CSU-Fraktion antwortet auf PC-Games-Protestbrief*

nicht wählen gehen ist unsinn. ungültig machen hätte dagegen eine wirkung.


----------



## Gamaxy (7. September 2008)

*AW: News - PC Games: Ich wähle keine Spielekiller: CSU-Fraktion antwortet auf PC-Games-Protestbrief*



			
				trippleyyy am 07.09.2008 19:46 schrieb:
			
		

> nicht wählen gehen ist unsinn. ungültig machen hätte dagegen eine wirkung.


Ändert am Wahlergebnis AFAIK nichts, da ungültige Stimmen nicht gezählt werden, d.h. genausowenig wie die von Nichtwählern.


----------



## Hasamoto (7. September 2008)

*AW: News - PC Games: Ich wähle keine Spielekiller: CSU-Fraktion antwortet auf PC-Games-Protestbrief*

Warum machen wir kein Video?

Ich denke da an denn Witz denn eins der mitglieder hier geschrieben hat wo sich drei Häftlinge bei der Reah treffen und sich erzählen was sie verbrochen haben

Der eine hat eine bank ausgeraubt und hat 10 Jahre ist 30 jahre alt
Der andere hat Kinderpornos verbreitet und hat 15 jahre bekommen und ist 45 jahre alt
und der dritte hat Battlefield gespielt war 18 jahre alt  und ist jetzt 50

Und dadrunter schreiben wir 

Wählt CDU/CSU für die zukunft unserer Kinder
Und das Laden wir dann auf Youtube hoch

Das Hätte zumindest eine wirkung

Oder habe ich schonwieder übertrieben?


----------



## Boesor (7. September 2008)

*AW: News - PC Games: Ich wähle keine Spielekiller: CSU-Fraktion antwortet auf PC-Games-Protestbrief*



			
				Hasamoto am 07.09.2008 20:05 schrieb:
			
		

> Das Hätte zumindest eine wirkung



Das hätte bestimmt eine Wirkung, aber nicht die, die du dir vorstellst.


----------



## robby23 (7. September 2008)

*AW: News - PC Games: Ich wähle keine Spielekiller: CSU-Fraktion antwortet auf PC-Games-Protestbrief*

@ Hasamoto

Ja hast du.

Erstens gehts Bayern um eine Bestrafung der Entwickler und Publisher, nicht um die Spieler.

Das heißt in deinem Video könnte höchstens her Cevat Yerli (oder wie der geschrieben wird) inner Zelle hocken...wenn er bis dahin nicht nach Budapest ins Exil gegangen ist.

Außerdem bin ich der Meinung, dass solche Videos überhaupt nicht fruchten. Eine ähnliches einseitiges Auflehnen der Spielergemeinde wird keinen Erfolg haben.

Dagegen sehe ich im Moment immer mehr Dokumentationen und andere Sendungen die nicht mehr ganz so radikal mit dem Medium Computer/Killerspiele umgehen und auch mal die andere Seite der Spiele und insbesondere der Spieler beleuchten.
Wenn wir es schaffen, das Thema zu entschärfen anstatt weiterhin Öl ins Feuer zu gießen, hat Bayern immer weniger Argrumente und Einfluss um die Spiele zu verbieten.

R23


----------



## BitByter (7. September 2008)

*AW: News - PC Games: Ich wähle keine Spielekiller: CSU-Fraktion antwortet auf PC-Games-Protestbrief*



			
				Gamaxy am 07.09.2008 20:04 schrieb:
			
		

> trippleyyy am 07.09.2008 19:46 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


undgültige stimmen werden nicht beim wahlergebnis berücksichtigt. einzig die erwähnung hat eine theoretischen wert allerdings wird dieser von den parteien (ebenso wie die wahlbeteiligung) unter den teppich gekehrt...


----------



## Hasamoto (7. September 2008)

*AW: News - PC Games: Ich wähle keine Spielekiller: CSU-Fraktion antwortet auf PC-Games-Protestbrief*



			
				robby23 am 07.09.2008 21:29 schrieb:
			
		

> @ Hasamoto
> 
> Ja hast du.
> 
> ...




Es geht denn nicht um die entwickler sondern darum Alten Säcken vor der wahl zu sagen ( schaut wir haben ja was gemacht )
und Jedesmal wenn eine wahl ansteht werden wir wieder aus der versenkung gehollt und denn zu zeigen ( das sind die bösen die muss man bekämpfen )
Ich weiss nicht wie es euch geht abber ich habe die schnautze voll kugelfang für Verkalkte Politiker zu spielen die noch nie in ihren leben einen Computer bedinnt haben auser um ihre Fanpost zu lesen
Falls es euch nicht aufgefallen ist 
Wir spieler Stehen unter beschuss nicht die Politiker ,den dennen ist egal was wir für patenzionen unterschreiben sollange die ihre Wählerstimmen haben 
Und genau da müssen wior sie packen sonnst Ändert sich garnix
Stehlt euch mal Vor die kommen mit denn müll durch
Dann dauerts nicht mehr lange bis in denn anderen bundesländer der selbe mist kommt, nur dann ist es zu spät was dagegen zu tun


----------



## Joe_2000 (7. September 2008)

*AW: News - PC Games: Ich wähle keine Spielekiller: CSU-Fraktion antwortet auf PC-Games-Protestbrief*



			
				Zubunapy am 07.09.2008 12:49 schrieb:
			
		

> RogerMurdock am 07.09.2008 12:23 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Aber nicht auf Bundes- und Landesebene.    Auch nicht in Bayern.


----------



## MaxPayne0021 (7. September 2008)

*AW: News - PC Games: Ich wähle keine Spielekiller: CSU-Fraktion antwortet auf PC-Games-Protestbrief*



			
				Hasamoto am 07.09.2008 21:59 schrieb:
			
		

> robby23 am 07.09.2008 21:29 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Sry aber wenn du was schreibst, dann achte bitte wenigstens ein kleines bisschen auf deine Rechtschreibung. Das ist ja grausam und anstrengend zu lesen. Hoffentlich lesen das die Politiker nicht auch noch, sonst verbieten die auch Pac Man.


----------



## Hasamoto (8. September 2008)

*AW: News - PC Games: Ich wähle keine Spielekiller: CSU-Fraktion antwortet auf PC-Games-Protestbrief*



			
				MaxPayne0021 am 07.09.2008 23:59 schrieb:
			
		

> Sry aber wenn du was schreibst, dann achte bitte wenigstens ein kleines bisschen auf deine Rechtschreibung. Das ist ja grausam und anstrengend zu lesen. Hoffentlich lesen das die Politiker nicht auch noch, sonst verbieten die auch Pac Man.



Interessant was du schreibst ,kommt noch ein zweiter teil ?
Wenn nich möchte ich gerne noch was sagen ( Kinder und Jugendliche unter 18 möchten doch bitte die jetzt folgende äuserung ignurieren, zu nebenwirkungen befragen sie doch bitte MaxPayne0021 oder wenden sie sich an ihren ortlichen Politiker )

Ich werde normalerweise erst Geküsst , befor ich Gefickt werde


----------



## TieREX (8. September 2008)

*AW: News - PC Games: Ich wähle keine Spielekiller: CSU-Fraktion antwortet auf PC-Games-Protestbrief*

Ich möchte wissen, warum nehmen sich Politiker das Recht raus über meinem Kopf zu bestimmen, was ich spiele und nicht spielen soll. Ich schreib denen ja auch nicht vor, was sie machen sollen. 
Es sind letztendlich Volksvertreter nicht mehr und nicht weniger. Die Anmaßungen die sich so manch ein Politiker rausnimmt sind echt nicht mehr tragbar.

Ich hab keinen dieser Schmarotzer gewählt. Ich werde auch keinen dieser Schmarotzer wählen. Sich nicht die Hände schmutzig machen, nicht in normaler Arbeit k.o. sein das können die Feinen Damen und Herren.

Über andere bestimmen, über viele andere, das wollen sie!!! Dicke Kohle abkassieren, monatlich, ohne ins Schwitzen zu kommen ....

Ohmann, in letzer Zeit bin ich echt supersauer auf alle Politiker unseres Landes.

Benzin teuer wie nie, staatlich erlaubter Preiswucher, Löhne und Gehälter steigen in keinster Weise mit den Preiswucher für Verbrauchsartikel, Zigaretten viel zu teuer,
scheiß Minijobs wo kaum noch Geld verdient werden kann, Personalfirmen werden geduldet die viel Geld vom Unternehmen abstauben aber ihren Zeitarbeitnehmern nicht mal die Hälfte auszahlen ... und nun auch noch Spielschnitt vom Feinsten. Man man man ...
So langsam kann das mal aufhören, ich kann für mich selber entscheiden was gut ist und was nicht.

Ich hab als Kind auch Cowboy und Indianer mit Freunden gespielt. Wir haben uns aus Spaß abgeknallt usw. Sind wir deswegen nacher Psychos geworden? Nein!!!

Ich habe Gruselfilme gesehen. Ich habe von einem Märchen gehört, wo eine Hexe von einer gewissen Gretel bei lebendigen Leib in den brennenden Ofen gestoßen wurde. Oje, was für ein Horror! Oder einem Wolf wurde der Bauch aufgeschnitten und Geislein kamen raus, dann wurden ihm Steine eingepflanzt damit er im Brunnen jämmerlich ersaufen tut. Was für ein Horror!!
Sowas nennt man dann pädagogisch wertvoll, toll!!!

Jaja, Politker drehen sich immer alles zu ihrem Gunsten hin. 

Mal sehen wie es ausgeht ....


----------



## SensenMannLE (8. September 2008)

*AW: News - PC Games: Ich wähle keine Spielekiller: CSU-Fraktion antwortet auf PC-Games-Protestbrief*



			
				Hasamoto am 08.09.2008 03:05 schrieb:
			
		

> MaxPayne0021 am 07.09.2008 23:59 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Tja, leider muss ich dem guten Max doch Recht geben. Die Qualität lässt stark zu wünschen übrig. Gegen Tippfehler sagt ja kein Mensch was, aber etwas auf korrekte Schreibweise sollte man halt achten.

Und "befor" man weiter Kommentare deinerseits (so wie das letzte) "ignuriert" lass Dir gesagt sein, Qualität ist der Schlüssel zum Erfolg.


----------



## DaStash (8. September 2008)

*AW: News - PC Games: Ich wähle keine Spielekiller: CSU-Fraktion antwortet auf PC-Games-Protestbrief*



			
				SensenMannLE am 08.09.2008 07:38 schrieb:
			
		

> Hasamoto am 08.09.2008 03:05 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Was seid ihr, im Ruhestand -/ oder arbeitslose Lehrer??

Hört auf andere wegen ihrer Rechtschreibung in die Schranken zu weisen. Solange dies nicht als No-Go in der Netiquette steht, gibt es keinen Grund dies in der Form, dauernd, anzuprangern. Schon einmal daran gedacht das es Legastheniker gibt, die vielleicht nicht so gut können???

Btt.: Die Reaktion ist wirklich politisch zu erwarten gewesen. Kaum eine andere Partei glänzt so durch Vorurteil behaftete Aussagen und neigt sehr oft dazu, rein polemisch und defarmierend zu reagieren, wie die CSU es tut. Ich bekomme eher das Gefühl: jetzt erst recht.

Man könnte, wie von anderen bereits beschrieben, diese Aktion noch ausweiten und sich weitere Partner mit ins Boot holen, wie z.B. "Gaming is not a crime" etc. Jetzt wo man ein wenig Aufmerksamkeit hat, sollte man diese ausnutzen und sich weiter mit seinen Wünschen und Forderungen in der Öffentlichkeit präsentieren.

p.s.: Vielleicht sollte man auch die große Schwesterpartei mit in dieser Aktion integrieren. Immerhin teilen sie, aus fraktiontechnischen Gründen, sehr oft ihre Meinungen und von daher ist auszugehen, dass auf bundespolitischer Ebene, spätestens zu den nächsten Wahlen, dieses Thema wieder aufgegriffen wird. Und da in einem Jahr Wahlen sind und sich die CDU nicht wirklich negative Publicity leisten kann, so würde doch dadurch der Druck auf die CSU simultan mitsteigen, so das vielleicht seitens der CDU, eine Art Machtwort gesprochen wird. 

MfG


----------



## HanFred (8. September 2008)

*AW: News - PC Games: Ich wähle keine Spielekiller: CSU-Fraktion antwortet auf PC-Games-Protestbrief*



			
				DaStash am 08.09.2008 09:10 schrieb:
			
		

> defarmierend


----------



## DaStash (8. September 2008)

*AW: News - PC Games: Ich wähle keine Spielekiller: CSU-Fraktion antwortet auf PC-Games-Protestbrief*

Sry Doppelpost   

WOllte eigentlich nur defa"r"mierend ändern. 

MfG


----------



## MaxPayne0021 (8. September 2008)

*AW: News - PC Games: Ich wähle keine Spielekiller: CSU-Fraktion antwortet auf PC-Games-Protestbrief*



			
				Hasamoto am 08.09.2008 03:05 schrieb:
			
		

> MaxPayne0021 am 07.09.2008 23:59 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Cool wenn du persönlich wirst klappts auch sofort mit der Rechtschreibung. Du verstehst glaube ich nicht worum es geht. Wenn du schon auf einen machst, der den Leuten die Augen öffnen will um sich nicht weiter von Politikern schikanieren zu lassen, dann nimm dir doch bitte einfach mal 2 min Zeit und les nochmal drüber.



			
				Hasamoto am 08.09.2008 03:05 schrieb:
			
		

> Wir spieler Stehen unter beschuss nicht die Politiker ,den dennen ist egal was wir für patenzionen unterschreiben sollange die ihre Wählerstimmen haben
> Und genau da müssen wior sie packen sonnst Ändert sich garnix



Denn so klingt das einfach nur wie irgendein dahergekommenes Geschwätz von jemandem, der genau das Klischee eben jener Politiker bestätigt: Computerspiele machen dumm und aggressiv. Und daran sollten weder du noch ich Interesse haben.



			
				DaStash am 08.09.2008 09:10 schrieb:
			
		

> Was seid ihr, im Ruhestand -/ oder arbeitslose Lehrer??
> 
> Hört auf andere wegen ihrer Rechtschreibung in die Schranken zu weisen. Solange dies nicht als No-Go in der Netiquette steht, gibt es keinen Grund dies in der Form, dauernd, anzuprangern. Schon einmal daran gedacht das es Legastheniker gibt, die vielleicht nicht so gut können???



Dran gedacht ja, aber da er es geschafft hat mich deutlich verständlicher anzugreifen können wir das ja ausschließen. Gegen Tippfehler hat keiner was aber das ist einfach nur lächerlich in so einer wichtigen Diskussion einfach drauf loszuschreiben ohne  zu gucken was man da eigentlich getippt hat.


----------



## HanFred (8. September 2008)

*AW: News - PC Games: Ich wähle keine Spielekiller: CSU-Fraktion antwortet auf PC-Games-Protestbrief*



			
				DaStash am 08.09.2008 09:41 schrieb:
			
		

> Sry Doppelpost
> 
> WOllte eigentlich nur defa"r"mierend ändern.
> 
> MfG


"defamierend" gibt's auch nicht. auch wenn google einige treffer anzeigt.


----------



## DaStash (8. September 2008)

*AW: News - PC Games: Ich wähle keine Spielekiller: CSU-Fraktion antwortet auf PC-Games-Protestbrief*



			
				HanFred am 08.09.2008 10:47 schrieb:
			
		

> DaStash am 08.09.2008 09:41 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ja stimmt, steht nicht im Duden, noch nicht. 
Diesbezüglich gibt es ein ganz nettes PDF, was sich mit der Entwicklung der Muttersprache auseinandersetzt.
Siehe hier: http://www.gfds.de/fileadmin/gfds_download/MU1_07.pdf -Seite 51

MfG


----------



## HELLSNIPER87 (8. September 2008)

*AW: News - PC Games: Ich wähle keine Spielekiller: CSU-Fraktion antwortet auf PC-Games-Protestbrief*

solche voll assis


----------



## Peddaa (8. September 2008)

*AW: News - PC Games: Ich wähle keine Spielekiller: CSU-Fraktion antwortet auf PC-Games-Protestbrief*

Soll der unwissende Herr Schmid doch mal sagen in welchem Spiel, außer Postal 2, man virtuelle Menschen anzünden kann!


----------



## MaxPayne0021 (8. September 2008)

*AW: News - PC Games: Ich wähle keine Spielekiller: CSU-Fraktion antwortet auf PC-Games-Protestbrief*



			
				Peddaa am 08.09.2008 14:41 schrieb:
			
		

> Soll der unwissende Herr Schmid doch mal sagen in welchem Spiel, außer Postal 2, man virtuelle Menschen anzünden kann!



Fallen mir spontan Far Cry 2 und Call of Duty 5 ein.


----------



## Vordack (8. September 2008)

*AW: News - PC Games: Ich wähle keine Spielekiller: CSU-Fraktion antwortet auf PC-Games-Protestbrief*



			
				MaxPayne0021 am 08.09.2008 15:07 schrieb:
			
		

> Fallen mir spontan Far Cry 2 und Call of Duty 5 ein.



Das weiss der Schmiddl aber nicht


----------



## MaxPayne0021 (8. September 2008)

*AW: News - PC Games: Ich wähle keine Spielekiller: CSU-Fraktion antwortet auf PC-Games-Protestbrief*



			
				Vordack am 08.09.2008 15:10 schrieb:
			
		

> MaxPayne0021 am 08.09.2008 15:07 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Gott sei Dank und er wird es auch nie erfahren  

Leider wird das aber die USK wissen und dementsprechend handeln


----------



## Blubberkopf (8. September 2008)

*AW: News - PC Games: Ich wähle keine Spielekiller: CSU-Fraktion antwortet auf PC-Games-Protestbrief*

Deutschlands dienstältestes Magazin? Ach stimmt, Computec hat ja damals den PC Joker platt gemacht, um sich die Vorreiterstellung zu sichern. Armseelig!


----------



## archwizard80 (8. September 2008)

*AW: News - PC Games: Ich wähle keine Spielekiller: CSU-Fraktion antwortet auf PC-Games-Protestbrief*

Ich spiele kaum Ego-Shooter die für Verbote in Betracht kommen, aber Vergleiche mit Kinderpornographie verbitte ich mir doch.


----------



## Baker79 (8. September 2008)

*AW: News - PC Games: Ich wähle keine Spielekiller: CSU-Fraktion antwortet auf PC-Games-Protestbrief*

"killerspiel"-debatte. wenn ich sowas höre, wird mir immernoch übel.

Sollen die Damen und Herren Politiker mal die untersuchen, die sowas verkaufen. Kleines Beispiel gefällig?:
Ich war neulich bei mir hier einkaufen und wollte meinen Rucksack noch fix an der Info abgeben. Vor mir war ein junge (definitiv noch keine 18, wie er mir danach sagte. hab ich extra gefragt), der die Leerverpackung eines Spieles in der hand hielt und die dazugehörige DVD verlangte, welche er auch bekam. Als der Typ an der Info die DVD rausgekramt hatte, fiel mir son kleines rotes Viereck darauf auf. Selbst wenn Mama oder Papa das Spiel bezahlt haben, dürfte er selber, selbst mit Kassenbon, das Spiel nicht ausgehändigt bekommen, ohne Ausweisskontrolle (ich musste ja schliesslich auch meinen Ausweiss vorzeigen, als ich mir HL2 gekauft hatte und ich seh nun wirklich nitmehr, wie U18 aus (bin immerhin schon 29). Als ich den Infotyp darauf ansprach, meinte er, das ich wohl den roten Infoaufkleber auf der Leerverpackung meinen würde, welcher besagt, das es sich um eine solche handelt. Den roten FSK18 Aufkleber hatte er garnicht mitbekommen.


----------



## DocFraggle (9. September 2008)

*AW: News - PC Games: Ich wähle keine Spielekiller: CSU-Fraktion antwortet auf PC-Games-Protestbrief*



			
				Peddaa am 08.09.2008 14:41 schrieb:
			
		

> Soll der unwissende Herr Schmid doch mal sagen in welchem Spiel, außer Postal 2, man virtuelle Menschen anzünden kann!


Naja, wir erinnern uns an Bioshock: "Incinerate!" ...


----------



## Kaski (9. September 2008)

*AW: News - PC Games: Ich wähle keine Spielekiller: CSU-Fraktion antwortet auf PC-Games-Protestbrief*

mir geht diese ganze scheisse langsam echt auf den sack.....und wenn es so weiter geht, werde ich mir meinen Kopf nicht mehr darüber zerbrechen, mich darüber aufregen und meine Nerven schonen und den weg des geringsten wiederstandes gehen ...... downloaden ..... mir reicht's.....meine nerven werden schon nicht geschont wenn ich games kaufe....du bekommst in dem land eh nicht mehr was du haben willst...bestes Bsp. war, bei mir aktuell ClearSky....hätt ich mir sparen können....


----------



## DaStash (9. September 2008)

*AW: News - PC Games: Ich wähle keine Spielekiller: CSU-Fraktion antwortet auf PC-Games-Protestbrief*



			
				Kaski am 09.09.2008 08:50 schrieb:
			
		

> und den weg des geringsten wiederstandes gehen ...... downloaden ..... mir reicht's.....



Und genau das ist das Problem. Das viele Leute heutzutage den Weg des geringsten Wiederstandes gehen und sich nicht mehr politisch engargieren^^ Aber rummeckern, dass geht immer.....

Des Weiteren kannst du froh sein das dein Post noch nicht von einem Mod gesichtet wurde, bei der Aussage. :-o 
Lies die mal die Netiquette durch.

MfG


----------



## Kaski (9. September 2008)

*AW: News - PC Games: Ich wähle keine Spielekiller: CSU-Fraktion antwortet auf PC-Games-Protestbrief*

das war mir klar, daß sowas, als Reaktion auf mein Post kommt. Ich habe damit gerechnet!Aber genau so ist es nunmal und ich steh dazu.....wenn es keiner Zugeben will...kann mir egal sein....ich sage was mir durch den Kopf schiesst....ich habe es bißher im guten versucht,auf legalem Weg und fliege ständig aufs Maul.....und zu dem Weg des geringsten Wiederstandes sage ich nur,"ich bzw die Spieler haben nicht damit angefangen"....Wir wollen eine vernünftige Regelung und nicht einen "Verbot"....wie lange soll ich mich denn noch verarschen lassen und als potenzieller Killer angesehen werden...dann tauch ich lieber ab und mache mein Ding...ausserdem bin ich kein Politiker um irgend etwas zu erreichen....ich habe keine Lust mehr auf diesen Mist....Ich bin alt genug um mit den Risiken meiner Entscheidung zu leben


----------



## DaStash (9. September 2008)

*AW: News - PC Games: Ich wähle keine Spielekiller: CSU-Fraktion antwortet auf PC-Games-Protestbrief*



			
				Kaski am 09.09.2008 10:22 schrieb:
			
		

> habe es bißher im guten versucht,auf legalem Weg und fliege ständig aufs Maul.....


 Wo denn bitte, bei was fliegst du ständig aufs Maul? Werd mal konkret


> und zu dem Weg des geringsten Wiederstandes sage ich nur,"ich bzw die Spieler haben nicht damit angefangen"


Es kommt doch nicht darauf an wer damit angefangen hat, sondern wie man auf solch eine Defamierung reagiert. 


> ....Wir wollen eine vernünftige Regelung und nicht einen "Verbot"....wie lange soll ich mich denn noch verarschen lassen und als potenzieller Killer angesehen werden...dann tauch ich lieber ab und mache mein Ding...ausserdem bin ich kein Politiker um irgend etwas zu erreichen....ich habe keine Lust mehr auf diesen Mist....Ich bin alt genug um mit den Risiken meiner Entscheidung zu leben


Und was spricht dagegen, ganz demokratisch, der Partei einen Korb zu geben und bewußt Bsp. eine Partei zu wählen, die diese Programatik mit der nötigen Sorgfallt angeht?
Man muß ja kein Politiker zu sein, um sich politisch zu engargieren. Man kann bei Protestaktionen mitmachen oder Rundschreiben, Petitionen etc.
Nur wenn man nur rummeckert aber nichts dagegen unternimmt und dann noch den Weg des geringsten Wiederstandes geht, also illegales Besorgen der betroffenen Software, stellt man sich auf die gleiche, oberflächige Ebene, wie die jenigen die dieses Problem verursacht haben. 

MfG


----------



## Kaski (9. September 2008)

*AW: News - PC Games: Ich wähle keine Spielekiller: CSU-Fraktion antwortet auf PC-Games-Protestbrief*



			
				DaStash am 09.09.2008 10:45 schrieb:
			
		

> Kaski am 09.09.2008 10:22 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



hast du ein glück....mein Post is mir gerade ... wie soll ich sagen, abgenippelt....im zwischenspeicher abgeraucht *grummelt*....du musst dich bis zum nachmittag mit meiner antwort gedulden....


----------



## Boesor (9. September 2008)

*AW: News - PC Games: Ich wähle keine Spielekiller: CSU-Fraktion antwortet auf PC-Games-Protestbrief*



			
				DaStash am 09.09.2008 09:37 schrieb:
			
		

> Kaski am 09.09.2008 08:50 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Wir sehen alles!


----------



## DaStash (9. September 2008)

*AW: News - PC Games: Ich wähle keine Spielekiller: CSU-Fraktion antwortet auf PC-Games-Protestbrief*



			
				Boesor am 09.09.2008 14:03 schrieb:
			
		

> DaStash am 09.09.2008 09:37 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ihr mit eurem God-Syndrom, tz...


----------



## NWandWT (14. September 2008)

*AW: News - PC Games: Ich wähle keine Spielekiller: CSU-Fraktion antwortet auf PC-Games-Protestbrief*

Mir kommt das Ganze mitlerweile so vor:

Günther Steckbein: Wollt ihr die TOTALE Killerspiel-Indizierung ??

P.S. Ähnlichkeiten zu real exestierenden Menschen sind natürlich rein zufällig.


----------

